# Share a daily smile or laugh



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Happy New Year everyone.

I thought it would be nice if we could have a 'daily smile' thread where we can share the little things through to the massive things that have made us smile or even laugh each day. 
It doesn't have to be something that has happened to you, it can just be a picture you've seen or something you've read.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I saw a butterfly today


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Molly won Gold in the Cheese Distraction Olympics (literally sniffing cheese to avoid the deadly twin cats from up the road who aren’t at all scared of my dog). She also slept through the fireworks under her favourite blanket last night. This makes me smile and reminds me of how grateful I am to have her in my life.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Lovely thread idea @ForestWomble 

Took this photo out walking today, nature never fails to make me smile!


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

I had a very big hot chocolate from a newly opened cafe. Nice to see a new place and it was very lovely.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Kato (my youngest dog) jumped in every single puddle he found, rolled in mud & finished our walk absolutely filthy! 

But I was in hysterics as he obviously enjoyed himself so much


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I met up with my family at Ruislip lido and had a ride on the miniature train


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> Molly won Gold in the Cheese Distraction Olympics (literally sniffing cheese to avoid the deadly twin cats from up the road who aren't at all scared of my dog). She also slept through the fireworks under her favourite blanket last night. This makes me smile and reminds me of how grateful I am to have her in my life.


Well Done Molly. 



O2.0 said:


> Lovely thread idea @ForestWomble
> 
> Took this photo out walking today, nature never fails to make me smile!
> View attachment 482070


That's beautiful, I've never seen anything like that, what is it?



Cleo38 said:


> Kato (my youngest dog) jumped in every single puddle he found, rolled in mud & finished our walk absolutely filthy!
> 
> But I was in hysterics as he obviously enjoyed himself so much


LOL That made me laugh just reading it.

I saw a little video of a white GSD who had laid down in mud (like a mud bath, looked quite deep), he/she looked so happy with themselves, I just laughed at the thought of how much fun it was going to be getting that dog white again :Hilarious

*******

My smile of the day is that my orchid has some buds appearing


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

A dog on a walk as we were driving past. It was a cute happy little thing


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I met up with a friend in the park, yesterday. She's 42 and single, but wanted a baby and had successful IVF and had a big strapping boy 3 months ago. I met him for the first time yesterday and we had a little stroll. It was quite mild and dry, it was lovely. 

Going round the park yesterday, it was a bit muddy and there were a few puddles. There was a young boy splashing around in the mud having a great time! If I had wellington boots on, I would have joined him!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

HarlequinCat said:


> A dog on a walk as we were driving past. It was a cute happy little thing


The other day i drove passed I young woman & her little Yorkie. They both had matching jumpers on & looked so happy together .... made me happy just seeing them


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

ForestWomble said:


> That's beautiful, I've never seen anything like that, what is it?


I *think* it's a turkeytail mushroom, I'm not the best at mushroom ID


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Yesterday hearing Grisha making a really weird strangulated noise I rushed outside in a panic, only to find him standing at the front gate barking ...... or trying to ........ with a large Teddy Bear stuffed in his mouth


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I read this morning that the RNLI had a 50% increase in online donations last year. That really made me smile.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just been watching a pigeon trying to have a bath in the birds water dish  will have to put some more water in now.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

The Jays beat the Magpies and Squirrels to the peanuts this morning


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

We met an 18 month South African mastiff today on a walk . It came lolloping up and Libby chi decided not to bark . Its so funny and cute seeing a huge dog with a tiny one. I wished I had my camera with me .


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> The other day i drove passed I young woman & her little Yorkie. They both had matching jumpers on & looked so happy together .... made me happy just seeing them


Aww that sounds adorable


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I went to a clients house, you go through a conservatory to get in and she has 4 parrots, one cockatoo, 1 macaw and 2 African greys. They have a huge cage the length of her conservatory and the macaw said hello on entering and goodbye on leaving!
Sorry not a conservatory more an orangery as it didn't have a glass roof.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I've got a new job, starting tomorrow. Someone who I have a great deal of respect for me said, "Well done, you deserve it."


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Jackie C said:


> I've got a new job, starting tomorrow. Someone who I have a great deal of respect for me said, "Well done, you deserve it."


Oooh, that sounds good Jackie. What is your new role? Congratulations - and I hope your first day goes brilliantly


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Jackie C said:


> I've got a new job, starting tomorrow. Someone who I have a great deal of respect for me said, "Well done, you deserve it."


Wishing you huge congratulations, I hope tomorrow goes really well for you!


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Had a great day dog training especially a class of 14-16 week pups. Owners went away saying "I didn't know my dog could do that" Always make me smile.
(Then got soaked through taking the last class when the heavens open into a monsoon).


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I turned an old tree stump into a bird feeding station. Very pleased with it, I just had to wrestle it from back garden to front. It might be too attractive to squirrels but we’ll see. 

And planted the last of the tulip bulbs and alliums I got in a sale. They may do nothing as it’s so late but worth a go.


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

Dave S said:


> Had a great day dog training especially a class of 14-16 week pups. Owners went away saying "I didn't know my dog could do that" Always make me smile.
> (Then got soaked through taking the last class when the heavens open into a monsoon).


That must be so rewarding that you can help them appreciate another aspect of an animal they love!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

kimthecat said:


> We met an 18 month South African mastiff today on a walk . It came lolloping up and Libby chi decided not to bark . Its so funny and cute seeing a huge dog with a tiny one. I wished I had my camera with me .


I love Boerboel! We owned one when we lived in South Africa. A lovely boy with a totally goofy personality who was quite convinced he was only the size of a Yorkie! He was terrified of my neighbour's chi who used to hide in the flower bed and bark at him but he loved another neighbour's horse who shared his carrots with him. Happy memories!


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

bmr10 said:


> That must be so rewarding that you can help them appreciate another aspect of an animal they love!


It really is great, I took early retirement from a good full time job and now do what I want rather than what I have to do. The rewards of seeing those new pups growing into well behaved adult dogs, and some going on to do agility with me is really worth the hard work, bad weather and early morning starts.

I would heartily recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

This filthy animal made me smile this morning. He just loves having a filthy face


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

What is it about watching a horse roll that's so soothing? (Unless they're trying to get cast in the stall LOL!)

Penny is my daily smile, today's giggle was the look on her face when I went to let her out and it's pouring down rain with wind blowing. 
This is her now


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I watched The Great Pottery Throwdown last night and the amazing things some of the contestants made made me smile


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Two very polite boys asking if they can stroke Tilly on our walk.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> I watched The Great Pottery Throwdown last night and the amazing things some of the contestants made made me smile


it was great wasn't it? Lots of opportunities for Keith to cry and it's only episode 1!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> it was great wasn't it? Lots of opportunities for Keith to cry and it's only episode 1!


Yes, I was sorry when the episode finished.
Very talented bunch this year, will be exciting to see how everyone does.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I was out with Archer when we saw this beautiful bird get re-captured by his owner. He's been missing a couple of days after getting mobbed by crows but was tagged so she knew what sort of area he was in but couldn't locate him. But today she did. He's a 4yr old Harris Hawk called Hamilton & she'd had him since he was 16wks so was over the moon she had him back.

I was also so happy as I'd seen the posts over local FB groups asking for people to look out for him.

And Archer was a bloody star of keeping calm & remaining in a sit despite all the screaming from the bird ..... Kato would have tried to eat him!!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Cleo38 said:


> I was out with Archer when we saw this beautiful bird get re-captured by his owner. He's been missing a couple of days after getting mobbed by crows but was tagged so she knew what sort of area he was in but couldn't locate him. But today she did. He's a 4yr old Harris Hawk called Hamilton & she'd had him since he was 16wks so was over the moon she had him back.
> 
> I was also so happy as I'd seen the posts over local FB groups asking for people to look out for him.
> 
> ...


Wow Beautiful bird.

Well Done Archer.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> What is it about watching a horse roll that's so soothing? (Unless they're trying to get cast in the stall LOL!)


I know! I love watching them have a roll. Juno and Cherry do it almost every morning when I turn them out.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> I love Boerboel! We owned one when we lived in South Africa. A lovely boy with a totally goofy personality who was quite convinced he was only the size of a Yorkie! He was terrified of my neighbour's chi who used to hide in the flower bed and bark at him but he loved another neighbour's horse who shared his carrots with him. Happy memories!


:Hilarious That sums him up. His owner was throwing a ball for him It was funny because a hungarian vizla was passing and he ran for the ball and grabbed it and the mastiff was running after him . It was lovely to watch them play and also unusual to see these two breeds . Its all Frenchies, pugs and cockapoos here


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

kimthecat said:


> :Hilarious That sums him up. His owner was throwing a ball for him It was funny because a hungarian vizla was passing and he ran for the ball and grabbed it and the mastiff was running after him . It was lovely to watch them play and also unusual to see these two breeds . Its all Frenchies, pugs and cockapoos here


We often see Frenchies, one of our vets has five. I've never seen a cockapoo and you'll only see Labs or Goldies in or around Budapest.

Viszla are two a penny and we have three in my village as are GSD's Mals and Staffy crosses.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I had a bad turn today which left me fuzzy headed so I went to lay down on the bed intending to only
be there 5 - 10 minuets for my head to clear .
As usual Chip came up on the bed and lay beside me , unusually he put one leg across me as if he
was trying to cuddle me ( I know he wasn't it's just what it looked like ) I ended up falling asleep for 2 1/2 hours .
When I woke up and opened my eyes I looked straight into Chips eyes , he hadn't moved , was still laying with his leg across me
looking at me .
Even though he was 2 hours late having his food he hadn't moved or made a sound ( that I heard ) .
Usually he would have barked at every dog barking outside or every car that pulled up etc , when I opened my eyes he still didn't move but he
started wagging his tail and licking my face .
I couldn't help but smile and hug him , he has stuck to me like glue for the rest of the day constantly giving me kisses , I do love my little velcro dog so much .


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Rosie64 said:


> I had a bad turn today which left me fuzzy headed so I went to lay down on the bed intending to only
> be there 5 - 10 minuets for my head to clear .
> As usual Chip came up on the bed and lay beside me , unusually he put one leg across me as if he
> was trying to cuddle me ( I know he wasn't it's just what it looked like ) I ended up falling asleep for 2 1/2 hours .
> ...


Bless him!
Well done Chip for looking after your mum as well as she looks after you!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Looked out this morning and I've got some Daffodils starting to appear in the pots by the window.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

This morning. Grisha trying to bark whilst he had hiccups


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh, that sounds good Jackie. What is your new role? Congratulations - and I hope your first day goes brilliantly





MollySmith said:


> Wishing you huge congratulations, I hope tomorrow goes really well for you!


Thank you. I'm still in the same area, but I'm now a critical care nurse specialist. A whole 39p/hr pay increase.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Rudy looks really contented. He's been in all night and he's not been out yet this morning and he doesn't have a clue how to use a litter tray. He must have good bladder and bowel control. I don't even think he's had breakfast yet! 
He's like a lion, I guess through survival instinct from being a street cat his whole life, but he comes in, gorges himself with a lot of food, then sleeps it off. He often goes 12hrs without eating.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Rosie64 said:


> I had a bad turn today which left me fuzzy headed so I went to lay down on the bed intending to only
> be there 5 - 10 minuets for my head to clear .
> As usual Chip came up on the bed and lay beside me , unusually he put one leg across me as if he
> was trying to cuddle me ( I know he wasn't it's just what it looked like ) I ended up falling asleep for 2 1/2 hours .
> ...


Lovely Chip, you look after him, it was his turn that day


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

This made me smile. A film of a fox and cat meeting.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478033197929795587


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Rosie64 said:


> I had a bad turn today which left me fuzzy headed so I went to lay down on the bed intending to only
> be there 5 - 10 minuets for my head to clear .
> As usual Chip came up on the bed and lay beside me , unusually he put one leg across me as if he
> was trying to cuddle me ( I know he wasn't it's just what it looked like ) I ended up falling asleep for 2 1/2 hours .
> ...


I think animals do sense when you're feeling sad or poorly. I'm sure he was comforting you.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Jackie C said:


> Thank you. I'm still in the same area, but I'm now a critical care nurse specialist. A whole 39p/hr pay increase.


ooooh 39p! Don't go too mad with it!

Hope it's going okay and thank you for all you do.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

What a lovely thread, reading through this has definitely made me smile! 

My simple smile of the day was finally being able to have a sit down and paint my nails, painted them pastel blue, pink, and white and looking at them is reminding me of summer and ice cream. :Happy


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

This is very sweet - young man working on overcoming his fear of dogs 

https://www.instagram.com/dogxytocin/reel/CYUCDOvsww-/?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Rosie64 said:


> I had a bad turn today which left me fuzzy headed so I went to lay down on the bed intending to only
> be there 5 - 10 minuets for my head to clear .
> As usual Chip came up on the bed and lay beside me , unusually he put one leg across me as if he
> was trying to cuddle me ( I know he wasn't it's just what it looked like ) I ended up falling asleep for 2 1/2 hours .
> ...


aww that's lovey Rosie - good boy Chip! :Kiss


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Looked out this morning and I've got some Daffodils starting to appear in the pots by the window.


I've seen lots of primrose plants poking through the leaf litter on our walks


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Watched an amazing programme on BB2 earlier called "Iceland - Land of Ice & Fire". Kato was absolutely transfixed with the Arctic foxes on there. He loves watching Tv particularly if there are dogs or horses


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Jackie C said:


> Thank you. I'm still in the same area, but I'm now a critical care nurse specialist. A whole 39p/hr pay increase.


Don't spend it all at once (after tax, NI and pension!).

I hope you had a great first day. You're brilliant.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Raised a point about inequality and got a term changed to ‘carer’ so it is more diverse and embracing to anyone who has a caring role inclusive of parents and non-parents. It doesn’t feel like much to smile about but I’m a teeny bit proud of myself for challenging, with knowledge and evidence, I am sure the results will speak for themselves.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> Watched an amazing programme on BB2 earlier called "Iceland - Land of Ice & Fire". Kato was absolutely transfixed with the Arctic foxes on there. He loves watching Tv particularly if there are dogs or horses
> 
> View attachment 482227


OMG I used to have the same wallpaper! A devil to pattern match! I think it was a pale green background but def the same design of flowers!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

MollySmith said:


> OMG I used to have the same wallpaper! A devil to pattern match! I think it was a pale green background but def the same design of flowers!


Really? It's a sort of pistachio background. I think it was only a cheap one from B&Q but I really liked it


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> Really? It's a sort of pistachio background. I think it was only a cheap one from B&Q but I really liked it


I remember it because I hung it and rung up my dad to say I'd managed to hang wallpaper and it matched! We don't have it anymore.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

MollySmith said:


> I remember it because I hung it and rung up my dad to say I'd managed to hang wallpaper and it matched! We don't have it anymore.


Oh well done! I am going to do my first attempt at wallpaper hanging next week ... I hope I get it right as it's £50 a roll


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I had to have a chuckle last night at me trying to knit a blanket for my granddaughter with one rather large Schnauzer boy squeezed next to me taking up most of the room on my armchair, as well as a small black hairy creature lying fast asleep on my knee 

Believe it or not I actually managed to watch TV as well! 

Think it's what's called multitasking?.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> Oh well done! I am going to do my first attempt at wallpaper hanging next week ... I hope I get it right as it's £50 a roll


Good luck!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I had to pop in to Ely today & this made me smile when I saw it 

Secret yarn-bomber targets Ely for fifth time with tiger - BBC News


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> I had to pop in to Ely today & this made me smile when I saw it
> 
> Secret yarn-bomber targets Ely for fifth time with tiger - BBC News


I saw this on some local website, it's amazing! I do love Ely!

We were yarn bombed in our street and wish that someone would do our postbox. I can't knit, I've tried so many times and leave that skill to my mum!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> I saw this on some local website, it's amazing! I do love Ely!
> 
> We were yarn bombed in our street and wish that someone would do our postbox. I can't knit, I've tried so many times and leave that skill to my mum!


When we were up in Thirsk some years ago there was a lot of yarn bombing going on, they were amazing


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Siskin said:


> When we were up in Thirsk some years ago there was a lot of yarn bombing going on, they were amazing
> 
> View attachment 482324
> View attachment 482325
> ...


In Cambridge we also have Dinky Doors, made in a secret Wonder Emporium. I've met the makers and they honestly appear in masks so I've no idea who they really are! People (including me) support them via Patreon and get very very excited when a new one appears and we all have to go out and find it in the secret location!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

MollySmith said:


> I saw this on some local website, it's amazing! I do love Ely!
> 
> We were yarn bombed in our street and wish that someone would do our postbox. I can't knit, I've tried so many times and leave that skill to my mum!


Ely is really lovely. I just had to pop in to a couple of shops then thought I must visit the cathedral again. I went a couple of months ago to see Mary Beard there & it is so stunning that no matter how many times I go I am always amazed by it.



Siskin said:


> When we were up in Thirsk some years ago there was a lot of yarn bombing going on, they were amazing


Wow, those are amazing! I love seeing such creativity.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Cleo38 said:


> I had to pop in to Ely today & this made me smile when I saw it
> 
> Secret yarn-bomber targets Ely for fifth time with tiger - BBC News


Love this! We have someone who puts these on top of postboxes round us. They do a Christmas one too and move it round the boxes.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

My daily smile is teddy being offlead in the woods!

Many in dog chat know about my struggles with Teddy and his squirrel obsession and I honestly never thought we'd get to this point! He's not off all the time but I can trust him now if he's in the right frame of mind 

this is today and he was super good!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Lovey video @Teddy-dog! Great work as well


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Siskin said:


> When we were up in Thirsk some years ago there was a lot of yarn bombing going on, they were amazing
> 
> View attachment 482324
> View attachment 482325
> ...


 Thy do this to post boxes where we are .


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

This made me smile. 

https://news.sky.com/story/stolen-d...-after-being-taken-from-front-garden-12510574


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

This made me smile after the event rather then during.

OH decided he would make a cake. This is quite an accomplishment for him as he is a reasonable chef, but with a limited repertoire. The cake was a packet type, not from scratch.

Although I was downstairs he decided to do it all himself without asking me where things were etc, which was very enterprising of him but it did throw up an issue which I could have warned him about.
He successfully made the cake as per the instructions and having found the cake tin he put the semi liquid mix into the tin and put it in the oven. Upon checking a few minutes later he realised the tin was leaking cake mix. Panic. I came in and found him trying to stem the flow and mop up what had already come out some of which was dripping over the edge of the worktop much to Isla’s delight although much of it dripped onto her head and ear as she was busy licking the floor.
The issue with cake tin is its one of those spring release types and you need to make sure the base is correctly aligned with the sides before clamping tight. Managed to rescue most of the cake and it actually tastes quite nice, but do now have rather a sticky kitchen plus a dog with dried on cake stuff on her head and ear which won’t come off


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

This, for those who know where it is!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

My smile of the day, it's a bit wet and wild outside so I thought I'd have a nice bath with a rainbow bathbomb


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> This made me smile after the event rather then during.
> 
> OH decided he would make a cake. This is quite an accomplishment for him as he is a reasonable chef, but with a limited repertoire. The cake was a packet type, not from scratch.
> 
> ...


I remember making one of those Greens packet cakes mixes when I first got married, it said put in two tins I looked at the mixture and thought there isn't much so I out it all in one tin, When got it out it had risen that much it had gone over the top of the tin down the and sides and sealed the tin inside it.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

@Teddy-dog that video is lovely! Look at him checking in with you! And hopping on to the big stone made me smile  
How old is he now?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Had a break through in training today, been working on 'Leave It' the whole time I've had Bungo and today, not only did he stay in a 'Sit' while I put a biscuit down, but he recalled to me walking straight past the biscuit and didn't even turn his head towards it  
He then ruined it by turning and grabbing the biscuit as soon as he'd taken the treat I'd offered him :Hilarious Plenty of work still to do.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Cambridge United knocked Newcastle United out of the FA Cup. I’m actually a fan of NUFC as I used to go as a little one with my cousins. But Cambridge is where I live and my husband is a season ticket holder. Im delighted, they played well and they’ve been a wonderful team during the pandemic supporting the community. They really deserve it.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

ForestWomble said:


> Had a break through in training today, been working on 'Leave It' the whole time I've had Bungo and today, not only did he stay in a 'Sit' while I put a biscuit down, but he recalled to me walking straight past the biscuit and didn't even turn his head towards it
> He then ruined it by turning and grabbing the biscuit as soon as he'd taken the treat I'd offered him :Hilarious Plenty of work still to do.


Ha ha! That gave me a laugh too


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

A few days ago there were posts all over local FB groups reporting an elderly man who suffers with dementia had gone missing. There has been so many people out looking for him & I have just read that this afternoon he has been done safe & well. Am so happy for the family


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Cleo38 said:


> Lovey video @Teddy-dog! Great work as well





O2.0 said:


> @Teddy-dog that video is lovely! Look at him checking in with you! And hopping on to the big stone made me smile
> How old is he now?


Awww thank you both  He's started checking in a lot in the woods now which is why I feel a bit more confident letting him off as I know he's thinking about me not just going off hunting! It's nice to see him being able to follow a scent when he likes (not far just off the path where I would struggle to go!) and popping back to check back. 
He loves climbing on things! He's 5ish now


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

My laugh of the day was Izzy's really dramatic yawn that sounded like "woooow!" She always does such loud yawns one time she sounded exactly like a cat's meow!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Siskin said:


> Managed to rescue most of the cake and it actually tastes quite nice, but do now have rather a sticky kitchen plus a dog with dried on cake stuff on her head and ear which won't come off


Now, if you had another dog..................................


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rona said:


> Now, if you had another dog..................................


Do you know, that was my thoughts exactly


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I ordered this HP lumos needleminder from etsy for when I'm sewing (as I'm always sticking needles into random soft things nearby) and the shop owner has sent a free one with it (and I thought 1 for £4.99 was a bargain anyway!) Thought that was really kind of her and it's definitely made me smile.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I don't know if this will make you smile as much as it did me, but Penny's crazed "OMGMOMTHEY'REGETTINGAWAY!!!" face at the tail end of this video cracks me up every time I watch it. 
I'm also so very pleased with her that even though she chose to tell me about the deer getting away rather than try to take off after them which has been her usual M.O.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> I don't know if this will make you smile as much as it did me, but Penny's crazed "OMGMOMTHEY'REGETTINGAWAY!!!" face at the tail end of this video cracks me up every time I watch it.
> I'm also so very pleased with her that even though she chose to tell me about the deer getting away rather than try to take off after them which has been her usual M.O.


Oh my! how wonderful did she do then! Her manic look at the end made me laugh!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just watching a tv programme doing a piece on rewilding with Beavers.

The female is named Sigourney Beaver and the male is named Jean Claude van Dam!

Made me chuckle


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

A really horrible morning; Cold, wet & a bit foggy but I saw a couple of Chinese Water Deer when out with Archer. Made my morning. they are so pretty & so elegant. We watched them for a few mins (Archer is such a good boy around wildlife) & then they sprang off. 

We have roe & muntjac mainly round here but these now seem to be increasing in numbers


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> I don't know if this will make you smile as much as it did me, but Penny's crazed "OMGMOMTHEY'REGETTINGAWAY!!!" face at the tail end of this video cracks me up every time I watch it.
> I'm also so very pleased with her that even though she chose to tell me about the deer getting away rather than try to take off after them which has been her usual M.O.


Awww well done Penny! Her little face is adorable


----------



## white_shadow (Dec 3, 2008)

.
*@ForestWomble* - thank you for starting this simply delightful thread !

@Cleo38 - I'd never heard of Chinese Water Deer.....so, I went looking. WOW! _*Tusks*_ and *barking*??? Who knew??? Not me LOL! More for you:






And, you're seeing more and more? With up to three fawn yearly per doe, not surprising!

So sweet!
.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

white_shadow said:


> .
> *@ForestWomble* - thank you for starting this simply delightful thread !
> 
> @Cleo38 - I'd never heard of Chinese Water Deer.....so, I went looking. WOW! _*Tusks*_ and *barking*??? Who knew??? Not me LOL! More for you:
> ...


They are amazing looking aren't they?! I've lived here (Norfolk) 11yrs & the past couple of years have really seen an increase in numbers of these gorgeous creatures. They are so elegant they way they spring along, love seeing them

There are also Red deer in the forest we walk which are huge & have seen the odd one near my house. Hopefully more of them as well.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

A huge thank you to the NHS and our local GP surgery. As reported on 'Petty things..' my husband forgot an important prescription (along with his mobile and iPad). To say I was cross was an understatement, the first time he forgot last year I can forgive but the second is a bit irritating! Anyway I thought I'd drive home, it's a 3 hour round trip but I've had migraines on and off this week due to menopause and really didn't want to drive home. Yesterday was the first day I felt well since last Tuesday.

Between myself, my mobile, our surgery and the local Boots, we got his replacement tablets. They are stars, I was so reluctant as I'm sure they have loads to do already as do I but they were so good.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Sunset this evening (no filters)


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

MollySmith said:


> Sunset this evening (no filters)
> 
> View attachment 482572


beautiful colours of nature


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

@MollySmith you reminded me! I meant to post this earlier but not had chance with work.

Had a beautiful sunrise this morning! I have a new phone too and the camera is great so captured it really nicely. No filters just focusing on the sky light


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Teddy-dog said:


> @MollySmith you reminded me! I meant to post this earlier but not had chance with work.
> 
> Had a beautiful sunrise this morning! I have a new phone too and the camera is great so captured it really nicely. No filters just focusing on the sky light
> 
> ...


Oh wow your new phone takes lovely sharp pics, your horse is very photogenic too


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Oh wow your new phone takes lovely sharp pics, your horse is very photogenic too


Hah thank you! I'm impressed with the phone camera and Juno does like to pose!!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

A bit of evening light, about 4.30 at the end of the road, where the house will soon be swallowed by the sea. If there is a storm surge this Spring anyway. The road I am standing on to take the photo ends about 30ft into the cliff edge. I'm trying to capture some photos to turn into relief prints.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Had a nosy down the charity shops today (dropping off some bits) and spotted this wacky fish dining set. Definitely made me chuckle!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

PawsOnMe said:


> Had a nosy down the charity shops today (dropping off some bits) and spotted this wacky fish dining set. Definitely made me chuckle!
> View attachment 482716


I love the sauce boat


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I love the sauce boat


I kinda wanted that just for gravy! googled it and they're from the 1930s, wouldn't have thought they were that old!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Wandering down the garden with the dog at 6am this morning and in the woods behind, 2 twit twoo, one screech of the white one and what sounded as if it was the little one too 
https://www.woodlandtrust.org.uk/blog/2017/12/owl-calls/


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

PawsOnMe said:


> Had a nosy down the charity shops today (dropping off some bits) and spotted this wacky fish dining set. Definitely made me chuckle!
> View attachment 482716


They are ugly and stunning both at the same time..........................


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Had a lovely day out with @simplysardonic yesterday at Welney Wetland Centre where we saw lots of beautiful birds but in particular a shelduck & then as we were leaving a group of cranes flying in.

We also saw a couple of short eared owls that were stunning & a bird I haven't seen for a couple of years. Really nice to meet up & do something that didn't involve the dogs. I had such a great day & it was nice to to stroll around, have a chat & take in the surroundings. Finished off with a coffee & a slice of cake which always makes me happy!

Then this morning when i was out with Archer I saw the biggest, most beautiful fox I have ever seen. He was so big I thought it was a loose dog initially. We watched him hunting in the edge of the field then he spotted us & was over. Such a lovely start to the day


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> Had a lovely day out with @simplysardonic yesterday at Welney Wetland Centre where we saw lots of beautiful birds but in particular a shelduck & then as we were leaving a group of cranes flying in.
> 
> We also saw a couple of short eared owls that were stunning & a bird I haven't seen for a couple of years. Really nice to meet up & do something that didn't involve the dogs. I had such a great day & it was nice to to stroll around, have a chat & take in the surroundings. Finished off with a coffee & a slice of cake which always makes me happy!
> 
> Then this morning when i was out with Archer I saw the biggest, most beautiful fox I have ever seen. He was so big I thought it was a *loose dog* initially. We watched him hunting in the edge of the field then he spotted us & was over. Such a lovely start to the day


I do that with deer all the time!

Yesterday was lovely thanks, blew all the cobwebs away just by going somewhere different, the cauliflower & chickpea curry pastie I had was delicious, definitely going to try & replicate it at home.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Spent ages unpicking the waistband on son’s trousers to nip in the waist on my sewing machine …. it wasn’t the waist that needed alterations but the length 

Another long fiddly job to put the waistband back as it was and doing what was needed in the first place.

I’m a twit!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

PawsOnMe said:


> Had a nosy down the charity shops today (dropping off some bits) and spotted this wacky fish dining set. Definitely made me chuckle!
> View attachment 482716


Those are fabulous!

I love charity shops & a few times a year I set aside a day where I go up Norwich or to one of the surrounding towns just to check out the charity shops, this Christmas everyone got mostly charity shop or boot sale finds.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

PawsOnMe said:


> Had a nosy down the charity shops today (dropping off some bits) and spotted this wacky fish dining set. Definitely made me chuckle!
> View attachment 482716


OMG I love them! I would totally buy those for no reason. Do not tell me which charity shop and in the meantime I shall hope we don't live close by.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Those are fabulous!
> 
> I love charity shops & a few times a year I set aside a day where I go up Norwich or to one of the surrounding towns just to check out the charity shops, this Christmas everyone got mostly charity shop or boot sale finds.


I got a load of Woods Berylware from a charity shop in Stalham which is the thing I collect as my late gran left me her set of it when she died. We used to potter around Wells, Cromer and Mundesley charity shops when she lived in Wells.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

rona said:


> They are ugly and stunning both at the same time..........................


The gravy boat, jug thing is a bit freaky! It's the eyes, they're hypnotic!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I love the fish dining set


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

This made me smile today…and wail, too, obviously


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Those are fabulous!
> 
> I love charity shops & a few times a year I set aside a day where I go up Norwich or to one of the surrounding towns just to check out the charity shops, this Christmas everyone got mostly charity shop or boot sale finds.


I love looking round the charity shops too and collect gifts for people throughout the year, find some really lovely things. It was one of the shops I missed most during lockdown, all the charity shops!



MollySmith said:


> OMG I love them! I would totally buy those for no reason. Do not tell me which charity shop and in the meantime I shall hope we don't live close by.


Haha! I must admit if it was just the one fish plate or jug I probably would have bought them, definitely couldn't find space for that big fishy collection though!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> This made me smile today…and wail, too, obviously
> 
> View attachment 482856


Did you go see the movie?
I did last weekend and it was so good!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh my @O2.0 it was wonderful! I went on my own as husband doesn't like musicals. I loved that the original Anita was in it. I have only one sadness about the whole film compared to the remake but overall I preferred it to the original film I think.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

PawsOnMe said:


> I love looking round the charity shops too and collect gifts for people throughout the year, find some really lovely things. It was one of the shops I missed most during lockdown, all the charity shops!
> 
> Haha! I must admit if it was just the one fish plate or jug I probably would have bought them, definitely couldn't find space for that big fishy collection though!


Most of my crockery is second hand and I love a second hand book shop. I'm always looking for notes and dedications to people!

I don't think I have room for fish either. I just put a steamer on eBay to make room for two 1950s soup tureens  and have a shelf full of period glug glug jugs.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh my @O2.0 it was wonderful! I went on my own as husband doesn't like musicals. I loved that the original Anita was in it. I have only one sadness about the whole film compared to the remake but overall I preferred it to the original film I think.


I loved the original and absolutely adore Rita Moreno!
I also got to see the broadway production on stage which was amazing! But I love this remake too 
And have all the songs stuck in my head LOL


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Haha yes, I walked home actually singing


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Loving reading all the posts


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

This mornings view on my run at 7am breathtaking you know your alive. It was -4.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

My last few days have been spent assembling flat pack furniture in my new craft room. Just putting everything in it now and it's making me smile seeing my craft stuff having a place. Even sorted out my buttons!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooooh nice work @PawsOnMe - excellent use of Bonne Maman jars 

(I love my fabric drawers...)


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooooh nice work @PawsOnMe - excellent use of Bonne Maman jars
> 
> (I love my fabric drawers...)


Haha thanks, I do love a good jar!


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

An acquaintance of mine lives in a hamlet in a block of elderly houses where the floors are floorboard and air space beneath.
Their neighbours who moved in last March have exercised their right to buy.

The neighbours complained to the local council as on Christmas day they heard the children next door playing with their new toys. 
They stated that it ruined their Christmas.

Only problem is that the person who they complained about works for the council.

He is the neighbourhood complaints officer who deals with neighbour disputes!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

PawsOnMe said:


> My last few days have been spent assembling flat pack furniture in my new craft room. Just putting everything in it now and it's making me smile seeing my craft stuff having a place. Even sorted out my buttons!
> View attachment 482933


I love organization! 
Just spent the last two days rearranging the den/living room. We got new sofas, finally assembled the second one and then I had two unexpected days off and we spent them rearranging and organizing. I'm sore from head to toe, but I love just sitting here and looking at everything in it's new space  
Now I'm determined to organize the laundry room and OH says  :Hilarious


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> I love organization!
> Just spent the last two days rearranging the den/living room. We got new sofas, finally assembled the second one and then I had two unexpected days off and we spent them rearranging and organizing. I'm sore from head to toe, but I love just sitting here and looking at everything in it's new space
> Now I'm determined to organize the laundry room and OH says  :Hilarious


It gives me a real sense of peace when everything has a place and is all organised  Good luck with the laundry room!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

OH took Isla up on the hill opposite today and took this photo. Isla in the distance.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

PawsOnMe said:


> It gives me a real sense of peace when everything has a place and is all organised  Good luck with the laundry room!


Same!
I feel so much better when my spaces are neat and tidy


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Took Archer & Kato out together for their afternoon walk. I usually do them individually but feel too ill to do much.

They make me laugh so much. They are such knobs when out together. Kato gets OTT excited. They chased each other, jumped in puddles, got filthy & had an amazing time.

Love my boys, they really do make every day so much fun


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

Went to a local vegetable stall today and the gentleman who runs the stall informed me they only take cash. Unfortunately, we had none on us. I apologised and said we only had card and that we would put back the items but he replied that there was no worry and I could just pay it back next time.

It's the first time he's ever seen me and he's only open one day a week. It made me smile that he was so trusting  He was a very nice man and I am looking forward to getting more veg next Friday!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

bmr10 said:


> Went to a local vegetable stall today and the gentleman who runs the stall informed me they only take cash. Unfortunately, we had none on us. I apologised and said we only had card and that we would put back the items but he replied that there was no worry and I could just pay it back next time.
> 
> It's the first time he's ever seen me and he's only open one day a week. It made me smile that he was so trusting  He was a very nice man and I am looking forward to getting more veg next Friday!


I've done that a few times for locals and club people at our football club cafe and, so far, they have all been back to settle up 

On a freezing cold, wet Saturday morning I don't have the heart to deprive them of a hot drink and a bacon buttie! 

We are looking into getting a card machine as so many people now just carry cards.


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

Lurcherlad said:


> I've done that a few times for locals and club people at our football club cafe and, so far, they have all been back to settle up
> 
> On a freezing cold, wet Saturday morning I don't have the heart to deprive them of a hot drink and a bacon buttie!
> 
> We are looking into getting a card machine as so many people now just carry cards.


Yeah with banks closing it's difficult to withdraw money. I'm only free on a sunday and no bank is open then which is even worse! My grandparents give me change when I see them but I don't carry it on me as reminding myself to put it in my jacket each time I leave the house is not feasible with my memory 

I have asked in some shops for items to be kept behind for me if I don't have the money on me and thankfully most do! Can't really do that with vegetables so I was really touched. He could have asked me to walk to a hole in the wall and withdraw money but for some reason was happy for me to return next week


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

We’ve saved our local green space (the redundant golf course) from being built on. It’s been taken out of the local plan and set aside as public open space. Loads of work and lobbying, over the last two years, by lots of people, has paid off.

Yippee!!


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

Linda Weasel said:


> We've saved our local green space (the redundant golf course) from being built on. It's been taken out of the local plan and set aside as public open space. Loads of work and lobbying, over the last two years, by lots of people, has paid off.
> 
> Yippee!!


We have a local green space that was saved from the council using it. It now functions as a community garden and has a tea shop on the weekends. I enjoy going on a sunday morning it is a lovely place  Congratulations


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’ve got some just showing the white buds like the ones at the bottom of your lovely clump. They are a very welcome sight aren’t they


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Linda Weasel said:


> We've saved our local green space (the redundant golf course) from being built on. It's been taken out of the local plan and set aside as public open space. Loads of work and lobbying, over the last two years, by lots of people, has paid off.
> 
> Yippee!!


That is very good news. I love it when the people win!

Against much local opposition the council have sold the 25 year lease of our local golf course to Spurs for a training ground.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Siskin said:


> I've got some just showing the white buds like the ones at the bottom of your lovely clump. They are a very welcome sight aren't they


Yes. Came across them yesterday morning on my walk with Ollie


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Kaily said:


> That is very good news. I love it when the people win!
> 
> Against much local opposition the council have sold the 25 year lease of our local golf course to Spurs for a training ground.


I think everyone has to keep an eye on local golf courses. Many of them are only leased (as was ours) from the local borough council and, if the golf club fails, then who knows what will happen to that green space?
It looked as if ours was purposely allowed to become unviable so that the BC could get its hands on the land again, to make lots of money by selling for building.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Turn your sound on. It's absolutely brilliant


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

An odd one, but a really big patch of scab came off Bungo today, all the baths etc are slowly helping his skin heal, feels weird to be celebrating bits falling off him though :Hilarious


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I usually do the daily Wordle & for the fourth day in a row I got it on the third attempt .... a small achievement but I was chuffed to bits!!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> I usually do the daily Wordle & for the fourth day in a row I got it on the third attempt .... a small achievement but I was chuffed to bits!!


I've just started doing them and got today's on the third attempt. Felt ridiculously pleased with myself


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Siskin said:


> I've just started doing them and got today's on the third attempt. Felt ridiculously pleased with myself


I've only started doing them since I've been ill & find them very addictive. And I also get so pleased with myself when I work it out


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

Saw my first meteor today  Thought it was a firework at first and then my partner informed me the truth!! Super amazing


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

bmr10 said:


> Saw my first meteor today  Thought it was a firework at first and then my partner informed me the truth!! Super amazing


I need to get my telescope out again. The sky the other night was so clear, it was beautiful. Unfortunately I was to ill but think I'll get it sorted next week. The first time I saw Saturn I actually cried as it was overwhelming. I haven't got anything fancy but there is such little light pollution where I am that it makes star gazing much easier


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

Cleo38 said:


> I need to get my telescope out again. The sky the other night was so clear, it was beautiful. Unfortunately I was to ill but think I'll get it sorted next week. The first time I saw Saturn I actually cried as it was overwhelming. I haven't got anything fancy but there is such little light pollution where I am that it makes star gazing much easier


We saw it in the car stuck in traffic! I was silent the whole way home from awe  I can imagine seeing a planet would be even more amazing. It makes you realise how small we are and how vast the universe is  I hope you get to see more


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

bmr10 said:


> We saw it in the car stuck in traffic! I was silent the whole way home from awe  I can imagine seeing a planet would be even more amazing. It makes you realise how small we are and how vast the universe is  I hope you get to see more


Light pollution is one of the few reasons I'd move. The reasons to stay outweigh them but I miss seeing stars. Sometimes we do but when I'm away on holiday or at my parents, anytime of the year on a clear night, I can spend hours looking. I worked on the design of a very early iPad skywalk app and loved it. It's very humbling.

@Cleo38 big hug, sounds like you're still feeling poorly.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Me and Molls went to collect an eBay win (why a win, I spent money it was not a competition!) and found a nature reserve for a walk on the way.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

bmr10 said:


> Saw my first meteor today  Thought it was a firework at first and then my partner informed me the truth!! Super amazing


I've been extremely lucky to have seen a total eclipse of the moon whilst sailing off the coast of Zanzibar, and also a total eclipse of the sun whilst working on an island in the Indian Ocean, Quite scary!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I remember the solar eclipse in 1999, it was so amazing yet quite eerie. I was actually in a town at the time & everyone was gathered near the clock tower in the centre. We all stood there, looking up to the sky with our funny special glasses on, so very quiet.

As the sun was hidden it did go so dark & quite cold which sort of amplified the silence. I actually stopped watching for a few seconds just to look at all the people ... it really was the strangest of sights but a truly memorable experience


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> I remember the solar eclipse in 1999, it was so amazing yet quite eerie. I was actually in a town at the time & everyone was gathered near the clock tower in the centre. We all stood there, looking up to the sky with our funny special glasses on, so very quiet.
> 
> As the sun was hidden it did go so dark & quite cold which sort of amplified the silence. I actually stopped watching for a few seconds just to look at all the people ... it really was the strangest of sights but a truly memorable experience


I took the dogs up onto one of the hills that look over Cheltenham and Gloucester and across to the Malverns. There were quite a few people there getting excited about what was going to happen. As the the eclipse began and the light faded, the crowd gradually became quieter and quieter with just occasional soft voices, we all seemed to feel the need to be silent and just watch. The bird song began to die away and my dogs stopped wandering about and came and sat with me. The lights came on in the towns down below as our world darkened. Everyone seem to gasp as that point came when the sun broke through again and a ragged cheer went round. As the eclipse came to an end everyone started talking about what they had seen. And the birds started singing again.

It's a moment in time that will stay with me forever, I can remember it as if it happened yesterday.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Siskin said:


> I took the dogs up onto one of the hills that look over Cheltenham and Gloucester and across to the Malverns. There were quite a few people there getting excited about what was going to happen. As the the eclipse began and the light faded, the crowd gradually became quieter and quieter with just occasional soft voices, we all seemed to feel the need to be silent and just watch. The bird song began to die away and my dogs stopped wandering about and came and sat with me. The lights came on in the towns down below as our world darkened. Everyone seem to gasp as that point came when the sun broke through again and a ragged cheer went round. As the eclipse came to an end everyone started talking about what they had seen. And the birds started singing again.
> 
> It's a moment in time that will stay with me forever, I can remember it as if it happened yesterday.


Me too! I was just looking at pics of it on Google. Truly amazing, so glad I was lucky enough to see it.

Do you also remember the Hale-Boppe comet in 1996/7? It was visible for ages. Some nights after we'd been to the pub, me & my BF at the time used to sit in the local park & just stare at it for a bit.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Telling my dyslexic mum my email address and she wrote it down as @hotmale.com!!:Wideyed

Now I cant see anything else!!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

catz4m8z said:


> Telling my dyslexic mum my email address and she wrote it down as @hotmale.com!!:Wideyed
> 
> Now I cant see anything else!!LOL:Hilarious




Reminds me of my mum who often used to get words wrong bless her! Shortly after my divorce she remarked that she was pleased to see I wasn't as erotic as I used to be. I said to her "Don't you mean erratic Mum?" to which she answered .... "That as well"


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

My mum used to ask me if Id been dogging at the weekend ....
"DOG TRAINING Mum, NOT dogging!!'


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Magyarmum said:


> Reminds me of my mum who often used to get words wrong bless her! Shortly after my divorce she remarked that she was pleased to see I wasn't as erotic as I used to be. I said to her "Don't you mean erratic Mum?" to which she answered .... "That as well"


:Hilarious Oh that's great!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Cleo38 said:


> I usually do the daily Wordle & for the fourth day in a row I got it on the third attempt .... a small achievement but I was chuffed to bits!!


I keep seeing these wordle posts and wondering if I need another distraction in my life :Woot

We had a full solar eclipse here in August 2017 it was truly awe-some. I remember the insects and birds started acting like it was dusk even though it was the middle of the day.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> I keep seeing these wordle posts and wondering if I need another distraction in my life :Woot
> 
> We had a full solar eclipse here in August 2017 it was truly awe-some. I remember the insects and birds started acting like it was dusk even though it was the middle of the day.


You definitely do! It's only one a day so you can't get distracted for too long. I got mine on my third attempt again today & am thrilled


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Cleo38 said:


> You definitely do! It's only one a day so you can't get distracted for too long. I got mine on my third attempt again today & am thrilled


I thought I'd have a go at this Wordle having seen the posts on here, tried for the first time today, I was really chuffed when I got the word (took me all 6 goes mind!).


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> Me too! I was just looking at pics of it on Google. Truly amazing, so glad I was lucky enough to see it.
> 
> Do you also remember the Hale-Boppe comet in 1996/7? It was visible for ages. Some nights after we'd been to the pub, me & my BF at the time used to sit in the local park & just stare at it for a bit.


I do remember that. I always looked out every night just to see it, like some sort of talisman. I was rather sad when it drifted away


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Siskin said:


> I do remember that. I always looked out every night just to see it, like some sort of talisman. I was rather sad when it drifted away


Me too, I loved looking up & seeing it every night. Just Googled when it will be back .... 4385 so I doubt I will see it again


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I just tried Wordle too. I got it on my 4th attempt. It's like the tv show Lingo.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Kaily said:


> I just tried Wordle too. I got it on my 4th attempt. It's like the tv show Lingo.


I got today's on the fourth attempt. There does seem to be a knack to getting the word quickly I think


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Siskin said:


> I got today's on the fourth attempt. There does seem to be a knack to getting the word quickly I think


There's all sorts of stuff on the internet of what words to start with & how to have better guesses but I prefer just do it & enjoy the challenge rather than analyze it


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Walked Mef in sunshine today, just lovely :Smug


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I’ve tried wordle too! Haven’t done todays yet


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

What made me smile today was watching the Australian open final. It was a fantastic match! A real display of amazing tennis. 
It did mean I didn’t get much done though as it was on for 5hrs 24mins!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

A walk in the winter sunshine, it was freezing cold though! The wind has dried up some of the mud a bit too and the days are slowly getting longer.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Discovered another game, similar to Wordle but more addictive as you can have lots of goes.

https://qntm.org/files/absurdle/absurdle.html


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Kaily said:


> Discovered another game, similar to Wordle but more addictive as you can have lots of goes.
> 
> https://qntm.org/files/absurdle/absurdle.html


Hahahaha, that's hours of my life gone then!!! 

Just done today's Wordle .... after a poor show on yesterday's one (I got letters 2-5 but guessed incorrectly multiple times on the first!!!) I got in on the second attempt today. Unbelievably chuffed with myself


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

My mind is boggled with words but I can't stop.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I got the Wordle on my fourth attempt today. Well chuffed


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> Hahahaha, that's hours of my life gone then!!!
> 
> Just done today's Wordle .... after a poor show on yesterday's one (I got letters 2-5 but guessed incorrectly multiple times on the first!!!) I got in on the second attempt today. Unbelievably chuffed with myself


That's a coincidence, so did I


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Siskin said:


> That's a coincidence, so did I
> View attachment 483588


We are obviously a pair of geniuses!!!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> We are obviously a pair of geniuses!!!


I agree


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

This is a nice, positive thread!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I have resisted Wordle though I love words as I’m leaving my devices alone apart from set times in the day. So my daily smile is that it’s working and I feel a bit better balanced.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Have you succumbed to Wordle yet @O2.0 ?

Such a beautiful sky this evening. Was coming back with the boys from a walk along the river outside my house when I stopped to take a pic


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Cleo38 said:


> Have you succumbed to Wordle yet @O2.0 ?


YES! And it immediately ticked me off. 
Got _ight on the second try, then lost because there are so many words in english that have that ending! I chose night, fight, might, and it was light. enguin
Tried it again today and got it on the 3rd try so I might forgive it...


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> YES! And it immediately ticked me off.
> Got _ight on the second try, then lost because there are so many words in english that have that ending! I chose night, fight, might, and it was light. enguin
> Tried it again today and got it on the 3rd try so I might forgive it...


Hahahahaha, exactly the same as me!!! Very frustrating


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Cleo38 said:


> My mum used to ask me if Id been dogging at the weekend ....
> "DOG TRAINING Mum, NOT dogging!!'


I have an old John Rogerson book which he kindly signed for me….

'Happy dogging'.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Wordle bought by NY Times 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-60208463


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I saw this on Cavalier health today
I don't usually brag about my expensive trips 
but just returned from the vets.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Lots of smiles today as I bought my bicolour GSD puppy Marnie home (again!). She wasn't happy about being in the crate for the journey home (screaming, headbutting & biting!) but came out of the crate & strutted round the garden with so much confidence.

The boys met her & Archer wasn't over joyed but Kato has been so good with her. we were playing in the garden & she stole his toy, he didn't know what to do, so funny!

She's back in her crate again as the dogs are all having a chew & I'm having a sit down with a cup of tea after all the excitement


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

margy said:


> I saw this on Cavalier health today
> I don't usually brag about my expensive trips
> but just returned from the vets.


Am I missing something?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> Am I missing something?


Expensive trips is the main bit. Often people boast about their wonderful and expensive holidays on social media


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Expensive trips is the main bit. Often people boast about their wonderful and expensive holidays on social media


Oh! I think I get it now.


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

I know somebody that (bragged) shared pictures of her holiday on fb whilst she was still abroad.
Came home to a burgled house


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Siskin said:


> Expensive trips is the main bit. Often people boast about their wonderful and expensive holidays on social media


Thanks for making it clearer than I did.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

More of an oops moment, but it did make me chuckle a bit.

OH took Isla for a run in some fields up above us. To get there he walks along a short bit of little used track with four cottages along it. Ones empty, ones a holiday rental. The last one on the track has just been renovated and the owners are having the garden made over and recently a large pond has been put in, but the garden is currently not fenced off. After running round the field Isla must have decided she needed to cool off a bit and had obviously noticed the pond. In she went and had a good swim round. Luckily for her and OH the owners were out although I suspect they wouldn’t have been too upset. 
I wondered why she was so wet when she came in


Something that really did make me smile today was listening to a mistle thrush singing for all its worth.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh you have to love Isla's spirit @Siskin


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lullabydream said:


> Oh you have to love Isla's spirit @Siskin


She may be nine in a few months, but she can still be as mad as a box of frogs when the mood takes her. Very little escapes her attention either


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Siskin said:


> More of an oops moment, but it did make me chuckle a bit.
> 
> OH took Isla for a run in some fields up above us. To get there he walks along a short bit of little used track with four cottages along it. Ones empty, ones a holiday rental. The last one on the track has just been renovated and the owners are having the garden made over and recently a large pond has been put in, but the garden is currently not fenced off. After running round the field Isla must have decided she needed to cool off a bit and had obviously noticed the pond. In she went and had a good swim round. Luckily for her and OH the owners were out although I suspect they wouldn't have been too upset.
> I wondered why she was so wet when she came in
> ...


 mae me smile too


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Took a load of blankets to Molly’s rescue this week and managed to come home without another dog…. Not actually sure if that’s good. 

Good for Molly, not sure if she wants a buddy now she’s almost 11 but ooooh I’d love another one. Still can’t believe I actually have a dog. I still hug her and we look at each other in disbelief though I think it’s really a ‘where are the biscuits’ gaze.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I ordered a pair of prescription glasses for myself finally. I'm two years overdue for a new prescription and I've been making do with reading glasses but I keep forgetting to take them off and give myself headaches and my old prescription doesn't really work anymore so those glasses give me headaches too :/
I don't have a strong prescription so I can make-do without them (if only my arms were long enough) so I've just been putting it off. 
Still don't have them, they take two weeks, but just knowing I'm going to have something nice for myself that I actually really need makes me happy


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

When I opened my curtains today, this made me smile.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Big smile already ... Marnie told me she needed to go out for a poo by scratching at the door to go out!! Such a clever girl 

And got today's Wordle on the second attempt!!!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> Big smile already ... Marnie told me she needed to go out for a poo by scratching at the door to go out!! Such a clever girl
> 
> And got today's Wordle on the second attempt!!!


Got mine on the 3rd attempt

it's just nice out today, sun shining, blue sky, snowdrops out and the thrush was singing again earlier


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Bus driver let me on for free, I was the only person on the bus at the time and we had a nice little chat about dogs.


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

I cleared my last course module. No breakdowns today :Hilarious


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

We still have HP (PHEW) and little Chip with us


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

So my son has filled my house with old friends from uni.

One of his friend is very short. Maisie my lurcher came running up to him he says, oh my god the dog is as big as me!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Seeing my Archer & Kato curled up asleep with Marnie (new puppy). They have been so amazing with her & I honestly can't believe how accepting they have been. Makes my heart almost burst when I see them all together, I am so lucky


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> Seeing my Archer & Kato curled up asleep with Marnie (new puppy). They have been so amazing with her & I honestly can't believe how accepting they have been. Makes my heart almost burst when I see them all together, I am so lucky


That sounds lovely. Any pictures?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Cleo38 said:


> Seeing my Archer & Kato curled up asleep with Marnie (new puppy). They have been so amazing with her & I honestly can't believe how accepting they have been. Makes my heart almost burst when I see them all together, I am so lucky


There's something about a big 'mean' dog who is a total pushover with a puppy isn't there? Bates could be such an arsehole with other dogs but he was always so good with puppies it just made my heart melt. 
One year my friend kept him while we went on a 2 week trip, she's a trainer who does board and trains, but the dogs live in the house with her. She had a puppy in and another dog plus her own, so 5 dogs and a dobie puppy. She said having Bates was the absolute best thing, the pup would run around getting yelled at by all the other dogs and then run up to Bates and curl up in between his front legs and look up at him with total adoration. Bates would just look down at him like "well kid, you can't just run up to everyone and not get chomped a little!"

In other news, today's wordle got me. I got 4 letters and then it was a guessing game which was the missing one. It was one of those combinations that had too many options enguin


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

lullabydream said:


> So my son has filled my house with old friends from uni.
> 
> One of his friend is very short. Maisie my lurcher came running up to him he says, oh my god the dog is as big as me!


I'm sat in the garden centre cafe tucking into scampi, chips & beans when a teeny tiny dackki pup comes and sniffs by foot.

I told him "oh my, my scampi are bigger than you!" 

He was sooo cute!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I remember how good Sheba my GSD was when Tarn my BC cross had her 6 puppies. Tarn lost interest in them when they were about 6 weeks old so Sheba took over as their "Mum". She did everything a good mamma dog did for her babies except feed them. 

She did the same for Chat when she was a kitten.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm sat in the garden centre cafe tucking into scampi, chips & beans when a teeny tiny dackki pup comes and sniffs by foot.
> 
> I told him "oh my, my scampi are bigger than you!"
> 
> He was sooo cute!


At least he didn't cock his leg and wee into your shoe which is what once happened to me. I was looking after a colleague's JRT puppy whilst he popped out of the office for lunch and was in the middle of a telephone call to a client when I felt this warm sensation on my leg.

It's very difficult to carry on a normal conversation whilst your shoe's being filled to the brim with pee


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Siskin said:


> That sounds lovely. Any pictures?












Just took this ...

Kato is on me so breathing isnt easy!!!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> There's something about a big 'mean' dog who is a total pushover with a puppy isn't there? Bates could be such an arsehole with other dogs but he was always so good with puppies it just made my heart melt.
> One year my friend kept him while we went on a 2 week trip, she's a trainer who does board and trains, but the dogs live in the house with her. She had a puppy in and another dog plus her own, so 5 dogs and a dobie puppy. She said having Bates was the absolute best thing, the pup would run around getting yelled at by all the other dogs and then run up to Bates and curl up in between his front legs and look up at him with total adoration. Bates would just look down at him like "well kid, you can't just run up to everyone and not get chomped a little!"
> 
> In other news, today's wordle got me. I got 4 letters and then it was a guessing game which was the missing one. It was one of those combinations that had too many options enguin


Had the same issue with wordle today. Managed to get it on the last go


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Siskin said:


> Had the same issue with wordle today. Managed to get it on the last go


I got it on the fourth but it was a difficult one today. I had a look at the maths one @O2.0 ..... not a bloody chance!!!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

5 attempts at wordle today, but at least I extended my unbroken 'winning streak' to 34.
Also, my first day back at work after my holiday and my colleague had crocheted me a little dimwit


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Dimwit said:


> 5 attempts at wordle today, but at least I extended my unbroken 'winning streak' to 34.
> Also, my first day back at work after my holiday and my colleague had crocheted me a little dimwit


Got a pic?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dimwit said:


> 5 attempts at wordle today, but at least I extended my unbroken 'winning streak' to 34.
> Also, my first day back at work after my holiday and my colleague had crocheted me a little dimwit


 Me too, I found it really difficult today.

Definitely need a pic of your gift. How was your holiday?


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

You can't see the detail very well, but it is very cute. 
@Cleo38 holiday was very good - though there were a few tears when we realised that it was probably the last time Sprocket will go to a beach but I am very lucky that I was able to take him to all his favourite places while he is still well enough to enjoy them.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> View attachment 484012
> 
> 
> You can't see the detail very well, but it is very cute.
> @Cleo38 holiday was very good - though there were a few tears when we realised that it was probably the last time Sprocket will go to a beach but I am very lucky that I was able to take him to all his favourite places while he is still well enough to enjoy them.


Oh, that's beautiful. Hugs to you all, your photos were beautiful.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dimwit said:


> View attachment 484012
> 
> 
> You can't see the detail very well, but it is very cute.
> @Cleo38 holiday was very good - though there were a few tears when we realised that it was probably the last time Sprocket will go to a beach but I am very lucky that I was able to take him to all his favourite places while he is still well enough to enjoy them.


 It's lovely, what a thoughtful gift.

So glad you all had a nice time, it is so sad when you realise that it will be the last & I remember my final walk in the forest with Roxy. It was so perfect & we had the best time but as we walked back to the car the sadness hit me like a huge wave.

Glad he is still well & will probably be bossing you & your sister around for a while yet


----------



## Dog Walker Woman (Dec 6, 2013)

This makes me smile


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Got Wordle in 2 today!


Also, I was late getting up today because the dimwit always hears my alarm and dives under the duvet and snuggles up to me. I felt so rubbish this morning that I just stayed in bed for a bit having cuddles with my boy…


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dimwit said:


> Got Wordle in 2 today!
> 
> Also, I was late getting up today because the dimwit always hears my alarm and dives under the duvet and snuggles up to me. I felt so rubbish this morning that I just stayed in bed for a bit having cuddles with my boy…


Got it in 3! I try to save if for later but .... 

Lovely morning walk/training sessions with the dog. The wind has died down now & it's so nice & sunny. Am knackered though as I did a training/play session with Marnie, then training/walk with Kato then the same for Archer ... then another little walk with Marnie along the river bank 

So much fun with my dogs, always make me laugh so much


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Took me ages to get the wordle today last go. Phew


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

This just tickled me


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Got today's wordle in 3

Penny makes me smile every morning, she's soooo snuggly first thing in the morning and she makes all these cute noises, it's really ridiculous, but I can think of way worse ways of starting out the day!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Met a friend for coffee at a garden centre and bought plants, and a rope tugging toy for Molly which she loved! And I did my yoga and 100 kettlebell swings AND mastered gluten free pancakes. And.... three new clients simply for being helpful.


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

There’s a lot of people talking about wordle on this thread. I saw there’s one for maths called needle and gave it a go with my partner- we found it quite fun and a lot more difficult!! Involved a lot of problem solving and I’m not very good at maths so hopefully this will improve it 

edit: the name is NERDLE not needle!! oops!!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Went for a stroll round the local country park tonight, it was still light at 5pm and dry! Only passed a couple of people so had Dan off lead most of the walk, so nice, he was so good, 100% recall! It's usually quite busy, but we timed it right tonight.
Looking forward to the longer days of spring and some dry weather walks.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Just took Marnie to the barn next door as they are loading up the stored spuds on to lorries. The blokes working came over to say hello & I asked if it was ok to just sit nearby & watch which they were fine with. She was such a superstar, despite the noise she wasn't fussed at all & we did some hand touches & playing tug. 

She made me laugh so much as she found a river oyster shell when we walked back to the house (Kato also used to love these) & it was the best toy EVER for 5 mins. She is such a happy dog, love watching her take everything in


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We had a visit from Sally the Staffy we looked after while her owner was in hospital last year,,,


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

The reactive ridgeback I walk had his first offlead time with me this week. There are bonuses to rubbish weather! Made me smile letting him have a zoom. And he was perfect, recall so good, all that focus work is paying off I hope!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

@Lurcherlad @mrs phas @Boxer123 @bmr10 and @Pawscrossed Thank you.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Teddy-dog said:


> The reactive ridgeback I walk had his first offlead time with me this week. There are bonuses to rubbish weather! Made me smile letting him have a zoom. And he was perfect, recall so good, all that focus work is paying off I hope!
> 
> View attachment 484460
> 
> ...


What a lucky dog to have you walking him. He's gorgeous.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> We had a visit from Sally the Staffy we looked after while her owner was in hospital last year,,,


That's lovely! I remember Sally staying with you, and I bet she remembered you!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

New find on Twitter thanks to this photo. I'm a little obsessed about washing on lines, it makes a house feel like a home but probably not recommended in the throes of Storm Dudley and Eunice. I absolutely love the sorry of the artist who became a professional clown. I feel I need to explore this career path…


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

The council have altered the angle of the security lights in the cemetery car park. They were shining in my bedroom window! The complications of being in a house surrounded by the dead, is that the living interrupt our peace. I only own the house and my garden and the rest is local authority so we sometimes fall out.


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

Pawscrossed said:


> The council have altered the angle of the security lights in the cemetery car park. They were shining in my bedroom window! The complications of being in a house surrounded by the dead, is that the living interrupt our peace. I only own the house and my garden and the rest is local authority so we sometimes fall out.


I would absolutely love to live in a graveyard  The lights don't sound too great but the rest is fab!


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

MollySmith said:


> New find on Twitter thanks to this photo. I'm a little obsessed about washing on lines, it makes a house feel like a home but probably not recommended in the throes of Storm Dudley and Eunice. I absolutely love the sorry of the artist who became a professional clown. I feel I need to explore this career path…
> 
> View attachment 484473


Something very quaint about people setting up washing lines and hanging out all their clothes. Growing up we had a whirly (I'm not sure if this is an actual word! The mechanical pole that extends outwards) and it used to hit me in the head when lowering it  I always thought the ritual of my neighbours tying up the washing line and supporting it with poles was very cute.

Also, becoming a professional clown for retirement sounds ideal.

edit: I have googled and apparently they are not called a whirly and are instead called a "rotary airer". This is a bit naff in my opinion and as they whirl around I think whirly is a much better name


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Teddy-dog said:


> The reactive ridgeback I walk had his first offlead time with me this week. There are bonuses to rubbish weather! Made me smile letting him have a zoom. And he was perfect, recall so good, all that focus work is paying off I hope!
> 
> View attachment 484460
> 
> ...


Oh he's gorgeous! Well done with all your work with him!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MollySmith said:


> That's lovely! I remember Sally staying with you, and I bet she remembered you!


She did, lots of fuss then straight on the sofa.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Really, Lorelei? I expect to have to hide the catnip delivery, but the dental powder? Seriously?!?

Well, at least she's keen to clean her teeth, I suppose!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

bmr10 said:


> Something very quaint about people setting up washing lines and hanging out all their clothes. Growing up we had a whirly (I'm not sure if this is an actual word! The mechanical pole that extends outwards) and it used to hit me in the head when lowering it  I always thought the ritual of my neighbours tying up the washing line and supporting it with poles was very cute.
> 
> Also, becoming a professional clown for retirement sounds ideal.
> 
> edit: I have googled and apparently they are not called a whirly and are instead called a "rotary airer". This is a bit naff in my opinion and as they whirl around I think whirly is a much better name


When I hit a real low with my mental health, the very lowest, I remember seeing a house from the bedroom window, across the fields with the washing out really early and it was a connection to human life. Sounds a bit silly but it meant so much.

Our line is strung up on really old metal poles that must have been here for over 80 years now, they're utterly embedded in and I think will take on Storm Eunice with glee!

Anyway yes whirly is a much better name and that's what I call them too. I mean rotary airer how dull!

Can you imagine - like on Mastermind or at parties, what do you do for a living... oh I'm a professional clown (kinda begs the question what is an unprofessional clown and is there a scale of unprofessional acts....!)


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

I have been offered a place to study medicine at one of the universities in Scotland :Jawdrop. Got the offer emailed to me while I was on the way to my partner and I’s first date (after 1.5 years of dating lol!). Definitely gave me a BIG smile!!!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

bmr10 said:


> I have been offered a place to study medicine at one of the universities in Scotland :Jawdrop. Got the offer emailed to me while I was on the way to my partner and I's first date (after 1.5 years of dating lol!). Definitely gave me a BIG smile!!!


Congratulations amazing job.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

bmr10 said:


> I have been offered a place to study medicine at one of the universities in Scotland :Jawdrop. Got the offer emailed to me while I was on the way to my partner and I's first date (after 1.5 years of dating lol!). Definitely gave me a BIG smile!!!


Well done, from your posts I know it was stress inducing and rightly so..now you know though. It's brilliant, keep on smiling


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

bmr10 said:


> I have been offered a place to study medicine at one of the universities in Scotland :Jawdrop. Got the offer emailed to me while I was on the way to my partner and I's first date (after 1.5 years of dating lol!). Definitely gave me a BIG smile!!!


Wow, congratulations!!!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

bmr10 said:


> I have been offered a place to study medicine at one of the universities in Scotland :Jawdrop. Got the offer emailed to me while I was on the way to my partner and I's first date (after 1.5 years of dating lol!). Definitely gave me a BIG smile!!!


I'm so pleased for you, well done! Enjoy the date too.


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

@Boxer123 @lullabydream @Cleo38 @MollySmith Thank you all very much  Still to hear back from another 3 places but at least I now have some hope!! Now just to do well in my current degree


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

MollySmith said:


> When I hit a real low with my mental health, the very lowest, I remember seeing a house from the bedroom window, across the fields with the washing out really early and it was a connection to human life. Sounds a bit silly but it meant so much.


I am someone who gains great joy in watching people go about their daily lives so not silly at all to me! I am constantly wondering "where do they work?" "who lives in that house? how many people?" "what's their favourite memory?". I love when customers and patients give me glimpses into who they are as a person like "oh it's my 80th birthday this weekend, my nephew is visiting". I absolutely adore people watching and like you, when things have been very low for me a reminder that the world around me has not stopped and humans carry on with their small routines regardless of what life throws at them is comforting in a way.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I organized the junk drawer last night  
It won't last, but I opened it this morning and it feels good LOL


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> I organized the junk drawer last night
> It won't last, but I opened it this morning and it feels good LOL


Hahahaha! We all have that drawer. I had to do mine the other week as it wouldn't close. I can't believe how many paper clips & elastic bands I seem to have accumulated


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Cleo38 said:


> Hahahaha! We all have that drawer. I had to do mine the other week as it wouldn't close. I can't believe how many paper clips & elastic bands I seem to have accumulated


Mine was tape. No idea why we need 6 rolls of tape and packing tape and painters tape. And allen wrenches. I don't even know where they come from! I've never bought an allen wrench!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Have you seen Michael McIntyre’s piece about the Man Drawer, it is so true. It’s on YouTube


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> Mine was tape. No idea why we need 6 rolls of tape and packing tape and painters tape. And allen wrenches. I don't even know where they come from! I've never bought an allen wrench!


Yes, I have loads of those as well but don't ever remember buying any . I also found some commemorative silver Jubilee coins, buttons, bits of blu tack, old post it notes, 100's of pens & food bag twists.

So satisfying when it's sorted although mine won't stay like that for long either.

Really happy again today with Marnie, she's asking to go out now for a wee or a poo which is fantastic. She's so clever although poor puppy is getting blown about by the strong wind as she's so tiny


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Siskin said:


> Have you seen Michael McIntyre's piece about the Man Drawer, it is so true. It's on YouTube


No but now I'll have to look it up!  


Cleo38 said:


> So satisfying when it's sorted although mine won't stay like that for long either.


It is so satisfying! I even used drawer organizers. Someone at work was throwing their out, and I took them to recycle them (yes, I'm that person) and then realized I could use them.

Clever Marnie  I love her name!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> Have you seen Michael McIntyre's piece about the Man Drawer, it is so true. It's on YouTube


I've seen it, Brilliant and as you say, so true.

OH's draw is in the kitchen, why is it when I'm cooking he always has a need to try and find something in it. :Banghead


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> Clever Marnie  I love her name!


The week before I picked her up I watched the Hitchcock film Marnie again & thought about that as a name. When she came home it was either going to be Leda, Iris or Marnie & I don't know why but Marnie seemed to suit her better


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

bmr10 said:


> I am someone who gains great joy in watching people go about their daily lives so not silly at all to me! I am constantly wondering "where do they work?" "who lives in that house? how many people?" "what's their favourite memory?". I love when customers and patients give me glimpses into who they are as a person like "oh it's my 80th birthday this weekend, my nephew is visiting". I absolutely adore people watching and like you, when things have been very low for me a reminder that the world around me has not stopped and humans carry on with their small routines regardless of what life throws at them is comforting in a way.


Thank you. I'm sure your customers and patients really appreciate you, as we do in PF as well.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Happy/sad. Made cake for my neighbour whose husband passed away this weekend. She’s so forgetful that at times she wasn’t sure what had happened.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> Have you seen Michael McIntyre's piece about the Man Drawer, it is so true. It's on YouTube


Found it...


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Got a lovely compliment on my hair today, even though I think it's bad as growing out a pixie so it was nice to get the compliment and think ok, so others don't think it's that bad.


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

I tested negative for covid today - need to pass another one and i should be able to go out. No more cabin fever!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> Happy/sad. Made cake for my neighbour whose husband passed away this weekend. She's so forgetful that at times she wasn't sure what had happened.


Kind of you but yes, very sad


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Was on the phone to my sister today for nearly 3hrs (despite speaking to her on Friday for 3hrs). She makes me laugh so much. I had a really sh*tty day yesterday (everything going wrong type of day) so it was nice to laugh at how much of a grumpy [email protected]@rd I was with someone who knows me so well


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Kind of you but yes, very sad


Thank you, yes, and tricky as she kept forgetting. It's hard to know how to help or what to say.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Had an awesome moment with Penny today with witnesses - that never happens  
She was loose on the beach, I was keeping an eye out for dogs but didn't anticipate a little girl running would trigger Penny's chase/play drive and off she went bee line straight towards the little girl. I called and she peeled away beautifully running back to me with as much enthusiasm as she had running after the little girl. 

Don't worry there were plenty of screaming potato moments too, so I never had a chance to feel too smug


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> Had an awesome moment with Penny today with witnesses - that never happens
> She was loose on the beach, I was keeping an eye out for dogs but didn't anticipate a little girl running would trigger Penny's chase/play drive and off she went bee line straight towards the little girl. I called and she peeled away beautifully running back to me with as much enthusiasm as she had running after the little girl.
> 
> Don't worry there were plenty of screaming potato moments too, so I never had a chance to feel too smug


Wow, I swear there is no better feeling than when your dog recalls from a chase!!! Well done you & Penny :Joyful


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

One upside to taking the dog out in the rain is the condition of his coat when after I've dried him. It goes all soft and springy like a sheepskin rug :Kiss love it!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Cleo38 said:


> Wow, I swear there is no better feeling than when your dog recalls from a chase!!! Well done you & Penny :Joyful


Funny the things we get good feels from when you're a dog person 

She's still very much a work in progress getting civilized, but I saw so many moments of progress yesterday, it felt good. I have some good glimpses in to the dog she's going to be eventually.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> Funny the things we get good feels from when you're a dog person
> 
> She's still very much a work in progress getting civilized, but I saw so many moments of progress yesterday, it felt good. I have some good glimpses in to the dog she's going to be eventually.


Like watching a puppy have a poo outside!!! The joy I feel at that is nearly off the scale, especially if Marnie tells me she needs to go


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

Dh let me test my eyelash curler on him. I won't remind him about it when he goes out soon


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

I was late for work this morning because Sprocket was demanding belly rubs and was so cute and snuggly that I couldn't resist...


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Like watching a puppy have a poo outside!!!


That reminds me of the funniest moment of my recent holiday - we were at the beach and Sprocket was mid-poo when a larger than usual wave came in and completely engulfed him. I haven't laughed so much for a long time


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dimwit said:


> That reminds me of the funniest moment of my recent holiday - we were at the beach and Sprocket was mid-poo when a larger than usual wave came in and completely engulfed him. I haven't laughed so much for a long time


Hahahahahaha!!! OMG, I'll bet he was furious


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Hahahahahaha!!! OMG, I'll bet he was furious


He was most indignant, and my sister and I were in hysterics


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Today's hilarity with the dogs is seeing Marnie hump poor Kato!! So funny as the poor boy doesn't know what to make of it (he never tells her off either) so I have to rescue him from the tiny terror!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Car passed MOT with no advisories.


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

My dogs' daycare lady is Japanese. Today she told me that Elliot is really good at understanding her when she speaks to him in Japanese! My dog is bilingual!

But not Kenzie apparently - she doesn't listen to either English or Japanese :Hilarious


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

A smile from the weekend, but my latest batch of crocheted octopuses (plus jellyfish and a couple of aliens) all passed inspection and will be going off to help premature babies.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

These are so lovely @Dimwit :Kiss


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

A guy has just come round my door to enquire about wether Id be interested in a milk delivery service.....:Bored
he said his name was Ernest.:Wideyed

:Woot

I cant even....:Hilarious


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Was in Bourton on the Water this morning and saw a couple walking a pair of Otterhounds, a rarely seen breed these days.


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

I became an aunt today for the fifteenth time


----------



## Dog Walker Woman (Dec 6, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Was in Bourton on the Water this morning and saw a couple walking a pair of Otterhounds, a rarely seen breed these days.


Had to google those as I have never seen one before. 
If I saw one in the distance I would have thought it was a Spinone.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Dog Walker Woman said:


> Had to google those as I have never seen one before.
> If I saw one in the distance I would have thought it was a Spinone.


I met one a few years ago which is how I recognised them. They are similar looking to spinone's


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Went to visit this guy and he may be coming home with me Saturday 

(he's partially blind which is why he has cloudy eyes)


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Was in Bourton on the Water this morning and saw a couple walking a pair of Otterhounds, a rarely seen breed these days.


I love the look of these 

(edited as I quoted the wrong post at first ha!)


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Oof said:


> I became an aunt today for the fifteenth time


What a big family!


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Teddy-dog said:


> Went to visit this guy and he may be coming home with me Saturday
> 
> (he's partially blind which is why he has cloudy eyes)
> 
> View attachment 484968


He's beautiful!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

HarlequinCat said:


> He's beautiful!


He is isn't he? He was very chilled. 
The guy said that he had been in the rescue for nearly a year as not many people ask about him, with him being mostly blind! He said he thinks most people expect him (the snake) to be extra jumpy or on edge but he wasn't at all. I said he was more chilled than my kingsnake :Hilarious


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

Teddy-dog said:


> Went to visit this guy and he may be coming home with me Saturday
> 
> (he's partially blind which is why he has cloudy eyes)
> 
> View attachment 484968


Is he a rat snake?? I don't really know much about colubrids so might be wrong! Regardless he's gorgeous


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

Teddy-dog said:


> What a big family!


it's ridiculous. I also have a great-niece, and a great-nephew. All on dh side. He's one of EIGHT


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Oof said:


> it's ridiculous. I also have a great-niece, and a great-nephew. All on dh side. He's one of EIGHT


My husband is from a big family too, he's one of 12, so he has a ridiculous amount of nephews, nieces and great nieces and great nephews


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

bmr10 said:


> Is he a rat snake?? I don't really know much about colubrids so might be wrong! Regardless he's gorgeous


He is! A Texas rat snake


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

lullabydream said:


> My husband is from a big family too, he's one of 12, so he has a ridiculous amount of nephews, nieces and great nieces and great nephews


do you dread Christmas too :Hilarious I don't think I'll ever get used to the noise when they're all together


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Oof said:


> it's ridiculous. I also have a great-niece, and a great-nephew. All on dh side. He's one of EIGHT


Wow! I have a small family so that sounds enormous to me


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

Teddy-dog said:


> Wow! I have a small family so that sounds enormous to me


Same - only child and raised myself for most of my life. Remembering birthdays is a nightmare!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

catz4m8z said:


> A guy has just come round my door to enquire about wether Id be interested in a milk delivery service.....:Bored
> he said his name was Ernest.:Wideyed
> 
> :Woot
> ...


I bet he was fast!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

My little monster dog woke me up at 5:30 this morning, because he 'needed' to go in the garden, where he squeezed out a couple of drops of wee, ran back upstairs and sat on my bed demanding treats (yes, he is very spoilt)


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dimwit said:


> My little monster dog woke me up at 5:30 this morning, because he 'needed' to go in the garden, where he squeezed out a couple of drops of wee, ran back upstairs and sat on my bed demanding treats (yes, he is very spoilt)


I can see who's boss in your house.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Got sent these photos of Ted having fun at agility last night.
























He loves anything in a straight line or where he can zoom. Sometimes loses a bit of drive over twister stuff but I think he just needs more confidence


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Teddy-dog said:


> Got sent these photos of Ted having fun at agility last night.
> 
> View attachment 485039
> View attachment 485040
> ...


Lovely pics, looks like hooman enjoyed too.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Lovely pics, looks like hooman enjoyed too.


Haha I did!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Here he is! Came home with me this morning. He's explored his new home and settled down now 
He is super chilled, but he did do a poop in his snake bag on the way home :Hilarious

The rescue said he'd been there about a year because people were put off by his blindness. It doesn't seem to bother him at all though!


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

Teddy-dog said:


> Here he is! Came home with me this morning. He's explored his new home and settled down now
> He is super chilled, but he did do a poop in his snake bag on the way home :Hilarious
> 
> The rescue said he'd been there about a year because people were put off by his blindness. It doesn't seem to bother him at all though!
> ...


Wow! How does Teddy get on with him?


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

My daily smile is my friend finally made it to Warsaw! She was stuck in Ukraine and thought she'd have to take her chances. Didn't hear from her for a couple of days so I was thinking the worst and got a message through today saying she's safe and already looking for a new job lol


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Oof said:


> Wow! How does Teddy get on with him?


He doesn't take much notice really. Just stares at them at bit but then realised they're not that interesting. I have 2 others and one hisses when he's in a grump and Ted doesn't really like that even though he's literally tiny :Hilarious


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I just stacked these cushions whilst I hovered, went for a p came back and Dan had claimed them for a bed! He was there a good hour, I hadn't the heart to move him


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

Teddy-dog said:


> Here he is! Came home with me this morning. He's explored his new home and settled down now
> He is super chilled, but he did do a poop in his snake bag on the way home :Hilarious
> 
> The rescue said he'd been there about a year because people were put off by his blindness. It doesn't seem to bother him at all though!
> ...


Don't mean to intrude or make this an advice thread but as he's got limited vision and in a room with a window (presumably) you could consider switching to a ceramic heating emitter instead of a bulb. You'll save money on heat as no light is emitted and they last much much longer than bulbs do. Just a thought  He looks lovely and I love his set up!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Just seen an enormous bumble bee in the garden. Springs a-coming


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

bmr10 said:


> Don't mean to intrude or make this an advice thread but as he's got limited vision and in a room with a window (presumably) you could consider switching to a ceramic heating emitter instead of a bulb. You'll save money on heat as no light is emitted and they last much much longer than bulbs do. Just a thought  He looks lovely and I love his set up!


Thanks! I know. I might change it but happy with this at the moment. I bought a snake kit from the rescue (just seemed simpler than buying everything individually) and this is what came with it. The holder is a ceramic one though so I can change if I need but I have a few spare bulbs as my kingsnake has a spotlight. Just upgraded my hognose to a ceramic though as the bulb +guard would've taken up a lot of space as he only has a smallish viv. So went with a ceramic as you can get them in slim and it looks better! 
Thanks though! I think I just want to get him another large hide as the one I bought sounded big online but doesn't actually measure up :Hilarious and a bigger water bowl, the reptile ones are so expensive I think I'm just going to go to pets at home and get him a dog bowl!


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

Teddy-dog said:


> Thanks! I know. I might change it but happy with this at the moment. I bought a snake kit from the rescue (just seemed simpler than buying everything individually) and this is what came with it. The holder is a ceramic one though so I can change if I need but I have a few spare bulbs as my kingsnake has a spotlight. Just upgraded my hognose to a ceramic though as the bulb +guard would've taken up a lot of space as he only has a smallish viv. So went with a ceramic as you can get them in slim and it looks better!
> Thanks though! I think I just want to get him another large hide as the one I bought sounded big online but doesn't actually measure up :Hilarious and a bigger water bowl, the reptile ones are so expensive I think I'm just going to go to pets at home and get him a dog bowl!


The reptile ones are expensive for no reason yes! I always went with dog or rabbit bowls with mine! So so so much cheaper


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

A beautiful day and a lovely view


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just had a lovely lunch in The Fox at Finchingfield. Brought back happy memories of living there 23 years ago now 










Thankfully, being Monday it isn't packed full of tourists and motorbikes to spoil the outlook.


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

Visited one of the universities that I have an offer from at the weekend to get a feel for the campus. Found this gem of a sign which made me laugh. It's Scottish and not _intended_ to be pronounced like an innuendo lol  









Also saw this in a museum which made me smile. Roman clay which a small dog stepped in before the clay had hardened. I liked the imagery of some roman era dog stepping in someone's hard work and getting told off  Pets were annoying and in the way even back then!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Just had a lovely lunch in The Fox at Finchingfield. Brought back happy memories of living there 23 years ago now
> 
> View attachment 485201
> 
> ...


What a pretty village


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

After a horrendous week, waking up this morning with this little girly in my house…


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Dimwit said:


> View attachment 485351
> 
> 
> After a horrendous week, waking up this morning with this little girly in my house…


Is this your new one?


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

rona said:


> Is this your new one?


She is (see intro thread in dog chat). It happened faster than I expected but she is just so lovely and it is such a comfort to have a dog in the house again


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dimwit said:


> She is (see intro thread in dog chat). It happened faster than I expected but she is just so lovely and it is such a comfort to have a dog in the house again


Really must be such a lovely comfort & she is such a lucky girl to have found such a great home with you. My house is chaos now I have 3 GSD's, its messy, am not getting any jobs done & the barking is horrendous but ..... I love it!!! They crack me up. They all get on so well, (although little Marnie can be a bit of a bully at times) & I couldn't imagine being without dogs now.

Am so happy that you are happy @Dimwit


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

On my second trip to the tip Thursday with a car load of old fencing, one of the Operatives offered to help me unload …. I was very grateful


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Interviewed a very famous author for our podcast. She’s absolutely lovely and been invited to dinner.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Just had a lovely lunch in The Fox at Finchingfield. Brought back happy memories of living there 23 years ago now
> 
> View attachment 485201
> 
> ...


I haven't been there for years. A reminder for me to pay it a visit!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We feed and put water out for the bird on a old garden table right by the hedge so they have got cover to dash into if needed. This morning I looked out and saw I very small bird took no notice then when I looked again it was the tiniest mouse I've ever seen not sure if it was a field mouse, very cute what ever it was. 

I've seen a mouse in the hedge years ago but haven't seen any for years.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Been here for my birthday. I do not ‘do’ my birthday (some awful personal mental and physical health stuff happened on past birthdays and happy is a difficult word - I prefer content and peace). On the trip here I got angry and had a sweary shout in a field because why the hell can’t I and it felt healing. This is good. The rest of short break went very well. It’s Tixall Gatehouse, what’s left of a Tudor estate.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Kaily said:


> View attachment 485434


Why do people do that do their dogs, if you want to dress something up buy a doll.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Got the biggest, warmest hug from my 25 year old son earlier … for no particular reason … just while we stood in the kitchen waiting for the kettle to boil


:Happy


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

MollySmith said:


> Interviewed a very famous author for our podcast. She's absolutely lovely and been invited to dinner.


What type of podcast do you host? (Hope you don't mind me asking)


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oof said:


> What type of podcast do you host? (Hope you don't mind me asking)


Thank you, I've popped you with details!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Completed a module with a few tough questions in it in my course last week (Canine communication) - I know I taking a long time over it), got the results back today and did better than I expected. 
Finding I know more than I realised, but learning a lot as well and finding I'm getting to know Bungo better because of it.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Why do people do that do their dogs, if you want to dress something up buy a doll.


In defense of my avatar picture poor Adam was dressed in that sweater by the friend who took the picture. Its not even his....it belongs to one of her bald cats (who also have Star Trek tops, science and command coz she is a nerd!LOL).:Hilarious

Happy today that Ive been able to have the back door open all day for the first time this year. I love me some fresh air and would rather keep wearing multiple jumpers if it means I can have some doors and windows open.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

As much as I get frustrated at work sometimes, my employer does try their best. They are working hard to get colleagues out of Ukraine and redeploy then to other countries and today we found out that they are increasing everyone's salary from April to cover increases in tax and utility bills... I don't think many companies will be doing the same!



Edit: spelling


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

ForestWomble said:


> Completed a module with a few tough questions in it in my course last week (Canine communication) - I know I taking a long time over it), got the results back today and did better than I expected.
> Finding I know more than I realised, but learning a lot as well and finding I'm getting to know Bungo better because of it.


Who are you doing your course with? My last module on communication was horrible.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Oof said:


> Who are you doing your course with? My last module on communication was horrible.


CofE. (Centre of Excellence)


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

These interactions make me smile. 
Turn the sound on


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Someone's trying to steal my job…


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Dimwit said:


> View attachment 485527
> 
> 
> Someone's trying to steal my job…


That's awesome you can bring her to work


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

O2.0 said:


> That's awesome you can bring her to work


It's practically mandatory 
At the moment I am the only one in the office, but I think puppy may lure some of my colleagues back. My company is very dog-friendly and she is very sociable and happy to be around different people


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Wish I could take a dog or 2 to work with me! She looks very comfy in that seat.


So happy with my new breadmaker. Got in from a nightshift this morning and as usual Im a complete zombie for the rest of the day but I did chuck some ingredients in the breadmaker and leave it to do its thing whilst I dozed on the sofa....now I have fresh crusty cheese and onion bread with zero effort!:Woot

Also Phillip is back! My 'pet' fox disappeared with some heavy rain but he was back sitting on the fence this morning. He sat up when I said hello then promptly put his head down like he was waiting for fuss.:Wideyed (there will be no attempts made to cuddle Phillip though....strictly a 'look but dont touch' relationship!LOL).:Shy


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

This made me laugh today ....


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> This made me laugh today ....
> 
> View attachment 485599


Us too:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> This made me laugh today ....
> 
> View attachment 485599


That's what people will be doing soon.:Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We have in a hanging basket with a beautiful Geranium in full flower 


I'd post a picture of it but for some reason I can't post pictures on the site anymore.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Just heard the first chiffchaff singing in the garden


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Watching the boys swimming again today always makes me smile. They are really enjoying the warmers weather


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

The weather is booming here. Went outside in tshirt, jeans &flipflops 
Highlight of the day was visiting a reptile shop and having a chat with the owner. Learnt a lot about tortoises and iguanas lol


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

My daily smile is finding out a suspicious looking growth seems to have disappeared  the consultant wants me to have another scan to confirm it, but she's confident I'm ok


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I have found someone to fix the gates and got myself an invite to a trip up the river on a narrow boat. I’ve never seen where I live from the river!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MollySmith said:


> I have found someone to fix the gates and got myself an invite to a trip up the river on a narrow boat*. I've never seen where I live from the river*!


Enjoy....


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Enjoy....


Thank you, I think not until October as narrowboats are not allowed on the Cam between March and October which explains why I was so ignorant about it!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

First long hack of the year  now the weather is better and the days are longer we can get more places as we can go early/late when the traffic is quieter. 8 miles in the sunshine put a smile on my face


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

Teddy-dog said:


> First long hack of the year  now the weather is better and the days are longer we can get more places as we can go early/late when the traffic is quieter. 8 miles in the sunshine put a smile on my face
> 
> View attachment 485749
> View attachment 485750


Weather looks lovely. I miss horse riding so much.
What's your horse's name?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Oof said:


> Weather looks lovely. I miss horse riding so much.
> What's your horse's name?


It was really nice today! His name is Juno


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

My little granddaughter has started horseriding, she's only almost 3 and a natural. I love seeing her on the little pony she rides.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

margy said:


> My little granddaughter has started horseriding, she's only almost 3 and a natural. I love seeing her on the little pony she rides.
> View attachment 485754


Ahh what a cute pony! Hope she enjoys it  it's such a good hobby for children! (And adults obviously  )


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Met up with our big greyhound friend today. Ted loves him and loves his owners!! They were clients of mine but moved away but we spent a lot of time together as greyhound was very very nervous when they first got him so we all helped build him up to outside walks.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Teddy-dog said:


> Met up with our big greyhound friend today. Ted loves him and loves his owners!! They were clients of mine but moved away but we spent a lot of time together as greyhound was very very nervous when they first got him so we all helped build him up to outside walks.
> 
> View attachment 485813


Lovely seeing dogs having fun.

That film brings back a happy memory for me. When Dillon about 12 months old we meet a Greyhound in the park and they were running round in circles just like Teddy and the faster they were running the greyhound was so fast it was it over took Dillon Twice.

Then a few weeks later Dillon was attacked and we could never trust him with other again.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Just been driving and listening to LBC on the radio and I think i heard correctly.
They are going to Interview Nazanin Radcliffe from Westminster and someone sent in to LBC a Peppa Pig colouring book with a note that Gabriella and Mum could colour it in together.
LBC are sending it to Mum as I write.

Hope I heard it all correctly.

So sweet.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm not sure if walking round the house more is strengthening my legs or wearing them out.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Heard the first whippoorwill of the season this morning. That always makes me smile - except this was at 3am and Penny was not happy about it! She was good enough not to bark, but the low growling rumbling against my legs was a little hard to ignore


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

Woodpecker in the cemetery today, so many birds. And my fox, Mr P is back.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I got a free quiche today.

Tesco substituted what i actually ordered, but also sent it along with the replacement.

One emergency freezer quiche now.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I mentioned this in the ‘petty things’ thread about a leak that seemed to be coming from the shower appearing in the wall in the dining area which is directly below where the shower is. Phoned the insurance on Monday, chaps came today to find out what’s going on. It actually turned out to be something simple rather then pipe work under the shower leaking which would have been a nightmare to get at. Lots of advice given over drying out the wall and happy to advise should there be any further issues. Our insurance doesn’t actually provide cover for repairs to leaks, just finding out where the leak is and repairing damage, not sure if all insurances are like this, it certainly hadn’t made that abundantly clear in the wording. Luckily it’s something OH can sort out.
Really nice helpful men who were really polite and friendly, happy to discuss what they were doing and why, showed me how the various devices they had worked and best of all they adored Isla.


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

I got £5 back from my Ocado shop because the driver got lost in the cemetery and stuck in front of an irate funeral director. I went to appease them both and did a bit of 'left a bit, right a bit...wooo, steady on' with hand directions . All were happy. 

I had 80p worth of bags...


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I have sat and watched a lovely program about the secret life of cows and a sheep called Hamish who thinks he is a cow and how cows listen to music, and understand grief. It was on BBC4 at 8 and it was lovely.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Such a beautiful morning, whilst out with the boys I watched a fox hunting along the edges of the field. He was huge & so beautiful. Then saw a couple of kingfishers along the river just as we got home, what a lovely start to the day


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Ava has started dong the canine equivalent of the teenage boy yawning and then putting his arm around you. She yawns and then moves so her jaws close onto your wrist or hand 
I shouldn't laugh and encourage her, but it's so funny (and she does it with a very soft mouth)...


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

On my walk today.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Lovely walk with Marnie earlier ... those ears crack me up!!!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Popped into Pets at Hime last night to pick up a few things and Ava shoplifted this. I know I shouldn't laugh/encourage her but she was so pleased with herself as she pranced round the shop squeaking her new toy


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Dimwit said:


> Popped into Pets at Hime last night to pick up a few things and Ava shoplifted this. I know I shouldn't laugh/encourage her but she was so pleased with herself as she pranced round the shop squeaking her new toy
> View attachment 486371


Oh my gosh, I love that toy! :Woot

Good taste Ava.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Made a crow friend today. I noticed he was following us about half way through our walk. At first I thought he might have a nest (bit early maybe?) or just be defending his territory and making sure we left. But then he kept following us and calling. Tree to tree, and sometimes he flew quite low. Then he landed quite close and I spoke to him and said hello :Hilarious and then carried on and he landed on the floor and then flew nearish us on the floor. The dogs didn't chase him but one was curious and he flew up into this tree which was just above eye level and was watching me. I went over to see what he was after and I don't know why I thought to try and feed him but he had some meaty treats I had for the dogs from me. He then followed us all the way back to where I park nearly. I was going to give him more food but he didn't come low enough, but was trying I think, there weren't any branches low enough. At one point he was just above my head.

I wonder what made him do it.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Did the same walk today and my crow friend came back!!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Teddy-dog said:


> Did the same walk today and my crow friend came back!!
> 
> View attachment 486511


How interesting. I wonder if he was hand raised as they are not normally this confiding


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Siskin said:


> How interesting. I wonder if he was hand raised as they are not normally this confiding


I know. I thought he must be used to humans feeding him


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Took a few days away from here and felt better for the space and time. No offence to anyone or PF but nice to know I can train my brain.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hurray it's snowing!!!!!! Last year we had such an early spring it was hot by this time. 

This is the way it's supposed to be around here in April. lol.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

This dog... 
She's a total PITA, but she sure does make me smile too


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> This dog...
> She's a total PITA, but she sure does make me smile too


That made me smile, thank you.

Bungo loves to 'help' and has been known to carry off workmens tools - he ran off with a screwdriver once.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Beautiful old tree on our walk today.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

It is Molly's _Gotcha Day_, she had a ginger snap and a cup of cold tea. *Ten years of dog!* Doesn't she look thrilled..... 

Meant to be at the seaside but a certain hooman :Bag forgot to book the car in for it's MOT, that's how little we use it. Anyway the car passed thank goodness but I sent my OH to collect it in case it didn't and I had to do the 'woman at a garage conversation' wherein I reveal that I can change the oil, tyre and I know what the spark plus are for etc etc.


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

I went to an offer holder event for my top medicine choice today and had the confidence to ask the staff and current students numerous questions alongside raising my hand to answer a question regarding CT scans in front of the rest of the offer holders! I am usually very nervous around these sorts of things so it was a big moment for me


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We buy a red pepper every week and last Monday 29th, OH said why don't we plant some of it's seeds, I said we'll have to dry them first but he planted them anyway put the small pot and put in a corner behind the curtains on the living room window sill, yesterday I looked that them and we have 7 seedlings about a inch high. All we have to do is find somewhere to plant them when they get bigger, they aren't staying in the house.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> We buy a red pepper every week and last Monday 29th, OH said why don't we plant some of it's seeds, I said we'll have to dry them first but he planted them anyway put the small pot and put in a corner behind the curtains on the living room window sill, yesterday I looked that them and we have 7 seedlings about a inch high. All we have to do is find somewhere to plant them when they get bigger, they aren't staying in the house.


Try it with tomato seeds too


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Try it with tomato seeds too


Good idea.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> We buy a red pepper every week and last Monday 29th, OH said why don't we plant some of it's seeds, I said we'll have to dry them first but he planted them anyway put the small pot and put in a corner behind the curtains on the living room window sill, yesterday I looked that them and we have 7 seedlings about a inch high. All we have to do is find somewhere to plant them when they get bigger, they aren't staying in the house.


Mmmm better than my seeds which I bought


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Mmmm better than my seeds which I bought


Buy seeds have a habit of letting you down :Banghead


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Rudy loves his paws being held. He splays his paws when he's happy.
Sorry, it won't embed. But the link works.

https://www.tiktok.com/@bintymcfraz...1&sender_device=pc&web_id=7060899758159955461


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Real big smile this morning
We are in our static on the Suffolk coast and despite being very close to the sea we don’t have a sea view mainly due to rampant plant growth. The owners of the site have a policy of trying to remove non native plants and trees people have put in over the years plus there is the usual maintenance and removal of dead trees like elm trees that get to 15 foot, the beetle gets in and the poor tree dies.
The consequence of this is that we now have a sea view. It has to be said though that you need to be on a certain part of the deck and look carefully, but the seas definitely there


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Penny had a beach day yesterday and daughter decided to beach-theme the tricks they do together  She did "gimme some fin" from Finding Nemo 






Was lovely to spend the day with my kiddo too


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Put a nest box up yesterday afternoon, this morning there’s a blue tit building a nest in it.
Whilst sat out on the deck this morning in some lovely warm sunshine, I noticed some movement in the grass, turned out to be a two foot long adder. I suspect it may have been hibernating under the deck and the warmth today has brought it out


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Yay! My son and DIL will be here at the end of the month. Because of Covid and the lockdown I haven't seen them for 3 l..o..n..g years. 

Can't wait, I'm so excited


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

I had a hospital appointment today so my sister looked after Ava - her list of text messages to me went:
- She's sleeping angelically
- Now she's snoring
- I'm adding GSPs to my list of possible dog breeds
- We has teefs. Now deleting GSPs from my list of breeds
- She's demonic
- Utterly demonic

:Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Magyarmum said:


> Yay! My son and DIL will be here at the end of the month. Because of Covid and the lockdown I haven't seen them for 3 l..o..n..g years.
> 
> Can't wait, I'm so excited


What great news!


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Had to post this in here as its given me the biggest smile I've had in ages. 

My mum got declared Cancer free today! .


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Brilliant news! @Boxerluver30

Time to celebrate


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxerluver30 said:


> Had to post this in here as its given me the biggest smile I've had in ages.
> 
> My mum got declared Cancer free today! .


That's wonderful news, you must be over the moon.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

@Happy Paws2 I definitely am, I had a little cry at work over it yesterday .

@Lurcherlad her and my step dad are celebrating by going to Spain next week


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

That's brilliant news boxerlover30 



I accidentally scan printed two copies of my cheeky baby gorilla drawing instead of scanning it into my laptop so stuck them on my hometown fb group to see if someone might want them before they were just used as scrap paper. Well I had quite a few people wanting them so had to choose 2 people at random and they've been to pick them up today and they were both so lovely and happy to recieve them, one said she had never won anything before and it was going to be framed as a gift for her sister who loves apes and monkeys. Feel like printing more off now to give away :Shy feels weirdly nice to know my drawing is going to be hanging in someone's house and that they've brought a smile to someone's day.:Happy


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

Dh brought me back a Taco Bell meal last night. Haven't eaten Taco Bell in the UK before.

That's my daily smile. I'm very food motivated, like a dog lol.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Boxerluver30 said:


> Had to post this in here as its given me the biggest smile I've had in ages.
> 
> My mum got declared Cancer free today! .


That's amazing news!! So happy for you


----------



## Mojo83 (Jul 10, 2017)

Oof said:


> Dh brought me back a Taco Bell meal last night. Haven't eaten Taco Bell in the UK before.
> 
> That's my daily smile. I'm very food motivated, like a dog lol.


Ooh I've never had taco bell. I got woken up to mcdonald's breakfast though. I too am very food motivated


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

Mojo83 said:


> Ooh I've never had taco bell. I got woken up to mcdonald's breakfast though. I too am very food motivated


I'd recommend Taco Bell! But _what_ breakfast did you get?


----------



## Mojo83 (Jul 10, 2017)

Oof said:


> I'd recommend Taco Bell! But _what_ breakfast did you get?


Double sausage and egg muffin with hash browns (yes more than one!)
Don't think we have taco bell round here, might have to hunt one down


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

Mojo83 said:


> Double sausage and egg muffin with hash browns (yes more than one!)
> Don't think we have taco bell round here, might have to hunt one down


That's my FAVOURITE! with orange juice too 
Definitely recommend taco bell if you don't have to go too far out of your way. You get a lot of food for your money too (and they do churros with sauce)


----------



## Mojo83 (Jul 10, 2017)

Oof said:


> That's my FAVOURITE! with orange juice too
> Definitely recommend taco bell if you don't have to go too far out of your way. You get a lot of food for your money too (and they do churros with sauce)


Always with orange juice! 
Mmmm churros...


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Saw a woodpecker!! Busily hammering away on a branch.
I was thrilled
Surprised at how small it was.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

SbanR said:


> Saw a woodpecker!! Busily hammering away on a branch.
> I was thrilled
> Surprised at how small it was.


When you say small, how small? Blackbird size or sparrow size? I assume it was mainly black and white


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Siskin said:


> When you say small, how small? Blackbird size or sparrow size? I assume it was mainly black and white


It looked a little smaller than a starling? I'm sure there was some red on it too.
Do you know the species?

ETA having just thought to Google it, it might have been a young Greater Spotted woodpecker. Or is it too early in the year?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Greater spotted are about all year. The male has the red on the nape of the neck, a youngster will have a red cap. Starling size is about right.
The reason I queried the size was when you said that you hadn’t realised how small they were. The lesser spotted is a very rare bird now and not often seen so that would have been fantastic if you had seen one of those. They are sparrow sized.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Tissues maybe required. Twitter is trying to reunite Michael Rosen with Beth


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Took Archer & Marnie out this morning & saw a fox playing with an old Chuck It ball we lost the other morning. The dogs were interested in sniffing round where the hares had been & running round chasing each other so I sat & watched him (I think it was a male as he was huge). Was so funny, he was very interested in the ball & pawing it, watching it roll away then pouncing on it.

Unfortunately Marnie then saw what I was looking at (it always HAS to be her! ) & barked at him so he ran away but it was a lovely moment while it lasted


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

This little witch makes me laugh so much but on our walk this afternoon she recalled perfectly from a pair of ducks on the river bank. It was a very happy moment


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

Got to go to another medicine offer holder event today and they allowed us to perform some examinations on dummy models. It was very, very exciting actually getting to _do_ and see the things I've only read about thus far


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Watching a dunnock harassing a blackbird, chasing it around a patch of grass and several yards up the road


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Getting fuel at the garage … should have brought my laundry 










Good idea though… launderettes are few and far between round our way.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just spotted a couple of Oyster Catchers having a “special cuddle”! 

Now I don’t see that every day


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Messaged DS (25) that I'd bought him a prezzie on our trip 

His response was "no thanks" … I don't get it, thought he'd love them


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 488745
> 
> 
> Messaged DS (25) that I'd bought him a prezzie on our trip
> ...


 I like the strategically placed price sticker


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

My smile of the day was meeting this lovely kitten 
















I'm a bit nervous around cats after being attacked a few years ago, seems silly I know :Shy met and fell in love with this little boy today though, so friendly and playful I could have sat and played with him for hours!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Try it with tomato seeds too


We have 4 baby tomato plants growing on the window ledge and the peppers are now out in the green house.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

I got to hang out with my friend's ferrets this afternoon - they are so cute


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dimwit said:


> View attachment 489383
> I got to hang out with my friend's ferrets this afternoon - they are so cute


So lovely! I have two ferrets now (rehomed from a friend). Nessie (who looks like the one on the left) & Elliot who is blonde. Elliot is the most friendly thing ever, who is gorgeous & so cuddly .... Nessie is not!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Watching Bungo this morning take his cooling blanket, pull it onto his bed, get comfy then roll over onto his back and he gave a big sigh and as he relaxed his back legs just spread out  
Lying on his back is a very new thing, also he's never really been one to use his cooling blanket much either, he looked so comfy, he stayed like that for about 30 minutes. The other good thing was I got a good look at his skin and it looks the best I've ever seen, no redness, all the black thick patches of skin are gone, his skin is finally healing :Woot


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

One of my degus, Sphene, is currently on metacam. After struggling in vain about being medicated she decided to take a sand bath.

Her cage mates didn't tell her she had something stuck to her face, lol!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> So lovely! I have two ferrets now (rehomed from a friend). Nessie (who looks like the one on the left) & Elliot who is blonde. Elliot is the most friendly thing ever, who is gorgeous & so cuddly .... Nessie is not!


They are such little characters. Obi (on the right) is really cuddly and cute. Poe on the left apparently can be a bit bitey but he was fine with me. A bit hangry when I arrived but he soon cheered up after he had eaten


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

ForestWomble said:


> Watching Bungo this morning take his cooling blanket, pull it onto his bed, get comfy then roll over onto his back and he gave a big sigh and as he relaxed his back legs just spread out
> Lying on his back is a very new thing, also he's never really been one to use his cooling blanket much either, he looked so comfy, he stayed like that for about 30 minutes. The other good thing was I got a good look at his skin and it looks the best I've ever seen, no redness, all the black thick patches of skin are gone, his skin is finally healing :Woot


He must be feeling mor comfortable now his skin is getting better


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

My smile was my boy splashing in the stream today! It's the first time he's done it since I've owned him (7 years!). He normally has to be encouraged into any water but he was thirsty as it's quite humid today and we were most of the way through a long ride, he went in for a drink and the. Took a couple more steps forward and had a splash! I just managed to catch the end


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dimwit said:


> They are such little characters. Obi (on the right) is really cuddly and cute. Poe on the left apparently can be a bit bitey but he was fine with me. A bit hangry when I arrived but he soon cheered up after he had eaten


Nessie is lovely but very bitey with my friends little boy so he was scared of her in the end & didn't want to get her out so I had them. They come in the house & I just leave them to run around (with me in the room) & if they come over then I will interact with them.

Elliot was straight away wanting cuddles & kisses (he is so lovely) but now Nessie will as well. Although I got a bit complacent with her & forgot about the biting when I went to cut their nails. She reminded me in a very painful way .... I still have the scar!!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Beautiful Wisteria on my evening walk.


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

Kaily said:


> Beautiful Wisteria on my evening walk.
> 
> View attachment 489531


That's gorgeous wow!!!!!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Kaily said:


> Beautiful Wisteria on my evening walk.
> 
> View attachment 489531


What a beautiful archway.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

I am smiling today and for the last few days.
Last Thursday I had a cataract operation on the eye I can see everything with but had concerns that if it did not work I would be blind. To help recovery I am on a myriad of eye drops.
At my last hospital visit the consultant told me the operation was urgent and it was carried out within 8 weeks.
I can see double of everything whilst the eye recovers, cannot drive, cannot train dogs and cannot lift anything for a while.
BUT
I have noticed that the lights in the house and shops are much brighter which I put down to the electricity company using stronger electricity and my gold and white Border Collie is now even more gold, possibly she has changed her shampoo.
Looking forward to a new start with new vision, all thanks to those those lovely people at Stoke Mandeville hospital and the National Health Service.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Wishing you a speedy recovery @Dave S


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Thank you LL, I know it will be a few weeks before I am back to normal but I am looking forward to seeing properly again and driving.
I cannot believe how much of a difference there us already


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Glad the op. seem to be working, fingers crossed it keeps improving.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Dave S said:


> Thank you LL, I know it will be a few weeks before I am back to normal but I am looking forward to seeing properly again and driving.
> I cannot believe how much of a difference there us already


The loss will have crept up on you so you won't have noticed it so much.

Not quite the same, but I used to have to have my ears syringed when I was younger and afterwards everything was soo noisy!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

OH and I have just had emails to say we have won a premium bond prize each. Mine is £25, OH hasn’t checked his yet as he’s just fired up the BBQ - first one of the year


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Our lovely neighbour came round yesterday and cut back hedge for us, it's not ours it belongs the the council flats at the back of us but if we wait from them to do it, it will be out of control and it cutting the light out of our garden. We used to do but now it's to much for either of us to do. We never asked her, she just said that needs cutting I'll come round and cut that for you..

So off to get some flowers and chocolates later.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Our lovely neighbour came round yesterday and cut back hedge for us, it's not ours it belongs the the council flats at the back of us but if we wait from them to do it, it will be out of control and it cutting the light out of our garden. We used to do but now it's to much for either of us to do. We never asked her, she just said that needs cutting I'll come round and cut that for you..
> 
> So off to get some flowers and chocolates later.


How kind of her what a lovely neighbour.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

margy said:


> How kind of her *what a lovely neighbour.*


She is, we are lucky to have her next door. she'll do anything for us if we ask, but I don't asking her, not unless I really need her help. She does our front garden and we don't until we going the front and it all nice a tidy.


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

I passed my course. And even better than that, I had a meal at my favourite restaurant to celebrate lol 😁


----------



## Mojo83 (Jul 10, 2017)

Oof said:


> I passed my course. And even better than that, I had a meal at my favourite restaurant to celebrate lol 😁


Congratulations! 🎉 And I hope you enjoyed your meal, you deserve it 😊


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Well done congratulations and hope you enjoyed your meal.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Just had a rather nice surprise this morning. OH has won three premium bond prizes, two £25 ones and a £500! Could hardly believe the third one, never had that much before, the most has been a few £50 over all the years. We’ve had premium bonds almost all our lives, I think I was given £10 worth for my first birthday😁. Have to say we’ve got a few more now although no where near the maximum


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Congratulations @Oof 

That's a rather nice win @Siskin


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Siskin said:


> Just had a rather nice surprise this morning. OH has won three premium bond prizes, two £25 ones and a £500! Could hardly believe the third one, never had that much before, the most has been a few £50 over all the years. We’ve had premium bonds almost all our lives, I think I was given £10 worth for my first birthday😁. Have to say we’ve got a few more now although no where near the maximum


That is a great win for OH!!! 
Mr HB won 1000 once, back in the day when it was 25k max. It was also the time when you only found out by the envelope dropping. There were more prizes then but he’d only ever won £50 max.

You should have heard him whooping as he bounded upstairs to tell me! You’d have thought he’d won the lottery 😂

We both have the max now and have only ever won the odd £25 or £50 so it’s nice to hear someone win a bigger one! Daren’t take them out though 🙄


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> That is a great win for OH!!!
> Mr HB won 1000 once, back in the day when it was 25k max. It was also the time when you only found out by the envelope dropping. There were more prizes then but he’d only ever won £50 max.
> 
> You should have heard him whooping as he bounded upstairs to tell me! You’d have thought he’d won the lottery 😂
> ...


My OH was almost the same, full of barely suppressed joy when he came to tell me


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Apparently it’s world chocolate day. Let’s celebrate🥳


----------

